# Hammersmith Hospital...part 22



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home ladies... 

Love, luck & sticky vibes

   

Natasha x


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

I'm first on new page ! thanks for the info of thread  regarding article Minxy.
Future Mummy


----------



## Ali M 7482 (Feb 26, 2007)

FM: Interesting...  Who knows what's the best thing to do?  Eat brazil nuts! drink pineapple juice! drink grapefruit juice!  don't drink grapefruit juice!  take cough syrup!  legs in the air!  don't sneeze!  don't put a laptop on your lap!  no soya milk!  I've tried every fad going, as I'm sure many other FFs have too, but in the end none of them worked for me and I gave up on everything except folic acid.  The lesson I've learned is that you have to stick with what makes you feel good.  Acupuncture wasn't for me, but I did treat myself to a few massages - and I felt so great afterwards that I really feel it must have done me some good.  I know some people really do rate acupuncture though, and if they get the same feeling afterwards then maybe it's the right thing for them to do.

How are you doing?  Thinking of you.


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

You snuck in there FM x 

Ali you also snuck in while I was mid post...the phone went...work huh?!
Just posting so I get notifications!

Should find out tomorrow a date for delivery......as it looks like our lo is coming through the sunroof.


----------



## RR (Jun 13, 2006)

hi all - not posted for ages but i have been checking up on you all ! Some of you might remember me.

Just to let you know that Daisy was born last week by emergency c section - all is well but terrifying !

I hope you all get the luck that we have had. 

R


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

EBW, a date already! how exciting , I can't believe it is nearly time already. 

Ali, my!, you have tried even more stuff than I did. I thought I was going too far with the cough syrup but apparently , not the only one 
I have tried the legs against the wall after  , but once I got stuck that way ( too close to the wall)and DH laughed so much , and he had to help me recover my stance and dignity, that I thought I would never try again. 

To be honest  don't think I will bother with accu during treatment again. Certainly not on ET. 
However,  in between treatments, it has helped my energy levels at times. Not sure about fertility actually.Never saw any sign as such it helped. The herbs did though, and the osteopathy does stretch me the right way which can't be bad. 

I am better than yesterday. Yesterday I was feeling weak and like I had lost a battle. Today I am ready to fight again but not sure how yet. I asked for a brochure from lister, although lately some patients not as happy as should be apparently .
I don't know why my embies don't implant. Maybe it is the quality so I am going to go to a nutritionist Herbalist, and see if I can improve quality , although I am not going to go overboard. Will take some vitamins too. However I was told the embies grades were good. 
Were they really ? on the photo it looks like some fragmentation there ( I am probably seeing things ).
Or the culture is not a good one compared to some other clinics, and this is why they don't like doingmore than 2 days and are bad at doing  blastocysts. After all dr Lavery did tell me that they can't freeze blasts, while some clinics do a good job of it.

I would love to go to France for a last treatment but logistically not sure we can .

The ARGC is too expensive and controversial for me, but I can understand the attraction as they certainly do more stuff than HH.

The problem is when the implantation is the part that does not work there isn't much that can be done but try again. Docs don't know why it happens.

I asked the nurse at Harley street if they do immune testing , sometimes they do but rarely, as it is apparently controversial. The thing is where does controversial starts?

What about NK cells. Do I believe like some clinic that I have too many NK cells that get produced when the embies arrive in tummy? and accept that they should make my immune system weaker so that implantation can happen, or do I run a mile as it actually sounds mad?

There are so many avenues, that one wonders if one should go on a course before starting treatment to understand it all better.

I tend to sense that without going through all the available testing , maybe if I could a clinic that nearly always do 3 or 5 days then I may get a better chance.
The doc I saw in France said he always does blasts if possible even with 3 eggs. I was gobsmacked actually. Told Lavery  who seemed gobsmacked too. However when I mentionned to that French doc I had adenomyosis he seemed to suddenly be less enthusiastic to treat me. Would I decrease their statistics? ( damned adenomyosis).

This evening I intend to eat French cheese ( some Rocquefort) with a nice French bordeau, and will have chocolate profiterols while watching spooks. 
Then I start swimming again nextweek ( I'd better as Dh and I are flying to France for Christmas , and it means all diet will be forgotten).

Angie, how are you doing?

Future Mummy


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Congratulations RR, and welcome to the world little Daisy!
Future Mummy


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Regarding Accu, I came across this site today ( of course I am working ! ) 
Has any of you heard of it?
http://www.zhaiclinic.com/
Mary, this may be of interest to you.I liked the testimonials, but nearly fell off my chair when I called them to get the prices! it is very similar actually to Zita West prices. This one though is a doctor.
She claims to have about 85% good results regarding fertility patients !

Future Mummy

/links


----------



## Ali M 7482 (Feb 26, 2007)

RR: congratulations!  What lovely news - and what a gorgeous name - Daisy is so pretty and ladylike!

FM:  it is so good that you are being so positive. There are just too many options aren't there.  I have heard good things about the Lister, and they have good success rates so must be worth considering.  As we all know, although the staff at HH do seem very professional etc, their success rates are not all that amazing, so you do have to wonder if you would do better elsewhere (I know I did all the time).

Meanwhile, you tuck in to that Roquefort!  Obviously the only cravings I have had are for things I can't eat - probably some kind of weird reverse psychology and nothing to do with the BFP, but nonetheless I would really love some peanut butter, parma ham, salami, brie, blue cheese of any description, a G&T and soft boiled eggs.  Perhaps you could add some of those to your dinner this evening.


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Shania, seen my new avatar?  I will be watching tonight. What did you think of the last episode? brilliant wasn't it? 
Future Mummy


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi all,

Just a quick one as shattered and off to bed- feel like a cold is on its way 

FM- so very sorry to hear your news hun     It never gets easier and I really had high hopes for you this time. Take good care and enjoy your wine. I was at the Harley st clinic today and thought of you when looking at the walls. Not sure if it is leather either and not up to a sniff  

EBW- good luck for tomorrow-    

RR- congrats and lovely name. Hope your enjoying every minute of being a mother and please do let us know how your doing  

Hi to all I've missed- Appointment at St Marys today went better than expected. Had scan, ended up seeing Mr Margara instead of the person I was meant to see. He was lovely!!! Used to be a consultant at HH and was there when I was having first investigations. He retired but does two clinics a week for the recurrent mc clinic and her was really supportive of my reasons for being there and understanding having been an ivf specialist. He arranged for me to have about 10 vials of blood taken to look at clotting and booked me to come back in six weeks for the same and then come back and see him to review.

Will try and update our list weekend

Julie xx


----------



## rafs (Jan 26, 2007)

FM - so sorry to hear your news... I'm so sorry!!! Thinking of you and sending you and DH lots of love.   

xxx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi julie Anne, 
So happy that you are getting some tests and that Dr Margara was there. he is a nice chap. I saw him at a consultation at my first IVF a couple of months before he retired. Now it looks like he does tests that they don't do at HH. Interesting. 
He is very focused and talks a lot if I remember well.He also thinks quickly and does not waste time.
Regarding Harley street, I did sniff eventually (    ) I think it is plastic  

Future Mummy


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

future mummy said:


> Regarding Harley street, I did sniff eventually (   ) I think it is plastic


Fm- that is hilarious    . Also your right Mr Magara is so easy to talk to and really happy to do these further tests which made me so happy to have gone there.

Also I was reading back and laughing about the things you've all done while ttc     . I'm another one of those legs in the air after bms - well I tried it a few times but it sort of takes away from the experience!!

Anyone ever watched Maybe Baby


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Whizzing by to congratulate RR on the arrival of Daisy  

Got tons of work to do and not many days left to do it now....

GULP


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

Hello Ladies

Hope your all well? good to hear about lister and ARGC as I am in two minds...

Had to go back for blood test today...veins not playing so ending up having it taken from my hand!! its hurt and had the cotton wool lump thing to battle with along with brolly on wet and windy way to work...

been bought back to planet earth with a HUGE thud, as it turns out late night jab can cause postives aghh feel a bit dumb for not remebering that it was a HCG jab... 

So now its just chemical ...and no pregnancy. 

But since its nearly xmas I have decided not to care until the new year!  

How are you all?


----------



## Ali M 7482 (Feb 26, 2007)

Julie:  I think your appt at St Marys sounds really positive.  You must feel relieved that things are being properly looked at.

FM: I was at HH earlier today for 1st scan and you are right - Anna Carby is definitely pg.  About 5 months I'd say.  She was still wearing incredibly high heels though - I don't know how she does it.

So... we had our first scan today and everything was fine.  In fact doubly fine.  Two little heartbeats!!!!  DH and I looked at each other and didn't quite know what to say... came back in stunned silence.  I am in total shock and unable to concentrate.

Love to all
Ali
xxx


----------



## loubeedood (Jan 31, 2007)

Ali M: OMG Fabulous news!!!!!!!! Many congrats - so pleased for you. Double the joy!
You enjoy your sucess - you know what they say, the best things come to those who wait!

Julie-Anne: Mr Magara is fab - I thought he was brill and was gutted when he retired. Am sure he'll help you and get to the bottom of any problem!

Lx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Ali- OMG, twins! this is wonderful!   just make sure you enjoy your sleep for the next 7 months!  

Yes Anna Carby would be about 5 months now.Last time I saw her bump was during d/R and she was just starting to show if you were really looking. ( although she did EC and ET I only saw her head then as she always arrived after I was put on table , unable to move.
I bet you she will be wearing her heels on the delivery table  . 

Totyu, I don't understand what you mean about the HCG Jab. Its effects don't show anything at day 10, sometimes before. So on day 14 whenyou test, it should not show its effects?
I know what you mean about the blood tests, although I realised that they very quickly go on to your hand if they can't manage. You can refuse and ask them to keep trying on arms. That's what I did last time, I had it done on my hand once and that was when I decided it would also be the last time. 
You can also insist so that the anesthesist does not put the IV on your hand too at EC. I did , and asked them to do it the French way as it does not hurt. On the wrist, top, on the right side. There is more fat there, and really it is painless. 
Same thing when I had the gestone last week end at HH. Theywanted the green needles, I refused as I knew the blue ones don't hurt as much( kirsten fro Harley street told me) , they are just a little bit more expensive for HH. Nurse went to get some in stock room.
I don't care if they think I am a pain in the bottom, it is my bottom! 

Got the brochure from Lister today. Was going to go to open night but discussed it with lady organising it at Lister and there is no point as all they do is explain the treatment procedure. I certainly know about it. I would not be able to ask specific questions to a consultant or see the IVF unit. 
I am seeing my GP next week and will ask a refferral letter to see Dr Abdalla ( director of the unit there) a.s.a.p. Will then decide. 
Hello to everybody else.
Future Mummy


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

future mummy said:


> Totyu, I don't understand what you mean about the HCG Jab. *Its effects don't show anything at day 10, sometimes before. So on day 14 whenyou test, it should not show its effects?*


The HCG injection can stay in your body for up to 14 days. We all have different metabolisms and eliminate drugs from our bodies at different rates...some may find the HCG injection is out of their systems within maybe 8 days or so...others may find it takes a full 14 days. This is why always advised not to test early to ensure that there's no additional anxiety of possibility of false positive results because of the drugs.

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Ali M 7482 (Feb 26, 2007)

Hi Minxy
Is there anything you don't know!
Just wanted to say that your new pic is great!
love
Ali


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

RR - many congratulations on the arrival of Daisy, hope you are all doing well

Ali - Wow twins, that's fantastic  

Hi to all the HH ladies

Scooter


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

RR - congratulations on Daisy's arrival!

Ali - congrats to you too.

Totyu - I dont see how at 12 days post day 2 transfer they can know if it was the HCG jab or a pregnancy. I don't recall them telling anyone that it was the trigger jab in the last couple of years on here. They have always been very positive about low positives.

Julie-anne - Mr M is a sweety once you get past the impenetrable accent! He was our cons. Hope the tests are useful. Did HH do the recurrent m/c panel for you or is St Mary's doing it? 

Miela - if you are out there let me know how you are - I keep hoping to run into you in our local coffee shop of choice but no luck yet.

Love
bettyx


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi all,

Ali- twins wow you must be very excited    

Betty- I never had Mr margara at hh but knew was good and was so pleased he is at st marys   I went there expecting to be told I was wasting their time and came away really happy. Regarding the level one miscarriage panel. My gp arranged for me to do them on the nhs at hammersmith. DH and I had lots of vials of blood take etc. Just found out last week that hammersmith have lost not just my but also my husbands karaotype results. I've had my gp make a complaint as  it is pretty bad! I needed them quickly so got them done at the new satellite clinic of Mr Trews on Harley street- expensive for a vial each  it was over 400 pounds   I though it would be max 100 each so just about fell off my chair when I had to pay     

FM- goodluck at lister- sam seemed nice when I met him a few years ago

Hi to all

Julie xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Julie Anne, I can't believe those stupid idiots lost your data  . Not that surprised though. They have a very bad admin , and no organisation. Dr Trew and Lavery should have let you have it done again for free as they are resp for the clinic and you should not have to pay for their mistakes. 
Also you said that at HH they took many vials but at harley street only one each. Does it mean you can't have all the tests done?
Regarding Lister, did you see the cons there? do you know them ? I take it when you say Sam, it is,Dr Hossam Abdalla? if you met him, what made you not go there for treatment?I hope I don't bother you with all my questions, I am trying to get as much feedback from people about Lister.
Has anybody got any idea how much IVF costs at Lister? It is not in their brochure ( of course).
Future Mummy


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

Ali M

OH CONGRATULATIONS!!! How exciting!!! 

That must have been such a surprise!! keep healthy and get your power naps in whilst you can!!!  

Tots


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Ali congrats on your double scan!  Deffo sleep when you can as I havent slept properly for months.

Betty- I have Miela's mobile number and can text her if you want.  Dont want to hassle her but can see if she is ok.

Saw consultant yesterday.  Booked in for a c-section Jan 14 (39w).  Also had blood and protein in urine (again)  and blood pressure was up.  Bit scary.  Results have gone up to lab.  Hope its ok. 

TMI alert Had a bit of blood this morning when I wiped (think its from the front though and related to the thrush meds I am taking...I think the cream thins your skin and I am probably just raw!) Gonna keep an eye on it.  None since and beanie was moving about on the train this morning.


----------



## Fergux (May 3, 2007)

Hi all

EBW - hope all OK.

FM - costs are on the Lister web site - i've met Marie Wren there (Deputy director) she has a special interest in older ladies and seems very nice - although similar in the straightforward approach that HH take. I did go to the open evening (cos free & i wanted to have a look around and also get a feel for the place as well as meet some of the staff, alot of the info IS basic but they spend quite alot of time on success rates, which is interesting (if depressing if you're over 37), there were lots of chances to ask questions. At the end of the day I'm actually not that sure they offer more than HH - but it's really worth going to see them i think, as has helped me decide.

Good luck everyone

Fergali


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks fergali, 
It is interesting that you think that not that different from HH. What make you think that? on their brochure they describe the basic tests they do before a treatment and I did not have them all. and the last ones I had were 18 months ago. 
They seem to do more investigations, and they are open 7 days a week for treatments and do freeze blasts so they must have good experience with it and also often do a day 3. 
However it is true that after 40 they don't think the chances are best. But as I have a good fert and good response, for me it has to be either a culture thing or an implantation thing, or both. 
They actually provide hatching for over 40 with 3 fails. 
I am quite confused at this point. 
Did you meet the woman at the open evening or did you have a private cons?
Sorry to ask all those questions, I hope you don't mind! 
Future Mummy


----------



## Ali M 7482 (Feb 26, 2007)

Tots: I am with Betty on this.  So far as I know they have always said that low positives are a good sign and there has never been any suggestion that it was just the hcg jab.

Julie: that is disgraceful!  It's so expensive, they really should have offered to run the tests again for free.  And in the run-up to Christmas as well, just when you could really do without the added expense.

EBW: wow, 14 Jan!  That's just a few weeks away!!!  Sorry to hear that the tests weren't quite what you were hoping for - fingers crossed that they are not significant, and let us know what the results say...

Thanks all for your congrats.  I still haven't really got my head around the news tbh.  My head is reeling at the thought of having to buy two of everything and how we will manage with our house and our car (i.e. not very well!).  Having wanted this for so long, it now feels like everything's moving at warp speed and we have lost control of our lives!  There are a lot of things that we'll have to rethink and I'm also worried because of the increased risks for twins.  However, obviously I am delighted with the news, and really hoping everything will turn out ok.  If someone had told me a year ago that this is where we'd be, I would have been ecstatic.  I guess this explains why the symptoms have been getting so much stronger though - I'm eating about 7 meals a day and my (.)(.) feel like someone has strapped two torpedoes to my chest... 

Love to all
Ali
xx


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi All,

Sorry I better explain about the blood tests. Mr Trew gave me the list of what needed to be tested. I didn't want to pay for them privately as my GP said she was happy to arrange. I went to her and got the blood test sheet. DH & I went to Hammersmith hospital and had lots of different tests done. All of the the results came back except both my & DH's  karaotype results. I then spent ages on three diffrent occasions on the phone to the pathology department at HH to try and track them down. The answer is they were done but they can not find the results anywhere   My GP is making a complaint and offered to redo them but they could take a while. I was speaking to some one at 92 Harley Street about the fact they were lost and MR T will not give me a booking form without them. I asked how much it was to have them done through them privately and she said she thought it was about £50/60 each but was not sure. I said fine as it seemed the easier and quicker way of doing it than going back to my GP- Obviously with hindsight I should have got a definate price but what can you do when the bloods taken-   Less christmas presents for me and dh was a bit annoyed  

EBW- hope the blood it not serious   

FM- DH and I went to a consultation at the Lister years ago and met Sam. We decided HH was just as good at the time and just down the road hence our choice- I know a lot more now so would probably ask diffrent questions etc

Hi to all

Julie xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

EBW, hope everything is ok. It looks like you are being very well monitored, and at this stge of pregnancy, many side effects must happen and the hospital staff must be used to it. Still of course, seeing atiny bit of blood and having protein in urine is always stressful. I am sending you lots of  

Going to GP this evening , managed a last minute cancellation for working people ( my practice has special hours for people who work which if fab). I am goingto try and get as many blood tests prescriptions done as possible, following the guideline of the lister brochure, plus the refferral which will be sent this week. This should make things easier. 
I had called for a booking of an open evening but the lady said as had 3 IVfs , it would be too basic for us. However had a second thought after what fergali said , and will book it, just for a feel of the place.
Actually Fergali, I forgot to ask, which hospital did you choose, if you don't mind me asking?
Future Mummy


----------



## Fergux (May 3, 2007)

Hi

FM re blasts they have been doing blasts for 2 years - HH 12 years (allegedly.... - that's what Mr T said to us).  
They will only go to blast if you have at least 6 good fertilised eggs (same as HH) - i've never got to freeze any of mine  so for me that's not important.)

Met the woman on the open evening (also free food and drinks at open evening - sadly no wine!!!!) and then a consult, you can refer yourself after the open evening - don't need GP. At the consult I had a scan and DH a sperm test & then the results and a consult straight after - it cost more but i wanted a FULL second opinion.

ALI - great news - twins will be absolutely brilliant - hope the 7 meals a day is going well!

Good luck everyone
Fergali


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Fergali, thanks so much for info. Very good idea to get
the scan just before consult. 
Regarding blasts, From what Lavery said to us, they have started doing their own culture a year ago, ( they used to import it from the states!) and they don't freeze blasts. I will ask at the lister if they do.
I will probably never have the chance to go through blasts myself, but I guess I need a feel of how confident the clinic is about their cultures and media.Sounds strange but for me if a clinic does day 3 often, it means they are confident they have a very good culture. if they tend to favour blasts then they are good at obaining a good blasts media.

I am probably going a bit insane with all this research and profound questions but at 41 with one last go ( although I suppose I can keep having a go   , clinics rarely stop you unless fert is not good), I need to be demanding.
I am so tempted to go to that french clinic that does blasts with 2 or 3 embies. Parents live next door. But logistically with the work and DH still looking for a job,it is difficult; although he has lots of 2nd and 3rd interviews so hopefully will work out, but once he starts working he can'tjust take time off again , and having treatment in France would mean going there a few times or just staying there for a long time!
Decisions, decisions!
Future Mummy


----------



## Fergux (May 3, 2007)

FM - 
sorry - forgot to say - you can insist they go to blast no matter how many you have, its just that it does reduce the % chance even further - ie you may have none to put back. HH & Lister will both go to blast if you insist.

you are right about all the research - most of which is conflicting, at the end of the day you just have to go with the clinic that you feel most comfortable with (and least stressed by)

i wish you the best of luck
Fergali


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks Fergali!
Future Mummy


----------



## Shania35 (Nov 23, 2007)

Hello girls.  Long time no speak.  Found the last week really difficult.  To be honest I can't believe how insensitive some people can be.  Told one of my friends I wasn't pregnant and she simply said 'never mind, just try again'.  I couldn't believe it.  She couldn't even manage a 'sorry to hear that'.  Luckily most people are much more sympathetic.

Ali, congrats on the twins.  And if I remember rightly that was your first IVF.  Bet you still can't believe it. 

I must say reading the last few entries it sounds like a lot of you are going off HH. I've never been anywhere else but sadly we don't have enough money to try the more expensive clinics.  I'm sure going to one where you feel relaxed is just as important as the success rates.  I will try my 2nd treatment at the HH and take it from there.

Good tip about Anna Carby.  I thought she had a bump last time I saw her.  And as for the heels.  Unbelievable how she walks in those let alone the damage it must be doing her back.

FM, hope you're well and still loving Spooks.  I noticed your very sexy photo of Adam Carter and it got me very excited.  Have you ever looked into a clinic in Turkey?.  I think the link is ivfturkey.com.  Half the price of the London clinics. Miranda7 recommended it to me and she got pregnant there this year.  She reckons the success rates are as high as the ARGC but I couldn't find evidence of that on their website. Anyway, i'm thinking of you and wishing you well.

Take care girls and enjoy Strictly tomorrow night. Younger men do nothing for me, but that Matt is a sexy beast!!


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Latest version any amendments let me know:  If you're lurking then do pop in and let us know how you're doing as we would love to hear how you're getting on and I can update the list 

*Our Hall of Fame! 7th December 2007  * 
          

*LADIES IN A CYCLE *     

*LADIES ON 2WW *  ​
*LADIES NEXT UP FOR TREATMENT*  

*marie#1 * -starting DR for 1st ICSI - 27th Dec 07 
*yellowrose (Nicky)-* Was starting DR for 2nd IVF Dec any news?- 
*Doodlebug -* consultation 1st Aug for ICSI - Do you have a date for your tx  
*Jameson -* Looking to start 3rd ICSI 2nd cycle of ICSI around December / Jan 
*Julie-Anne -* Going for 4th IVF Jan/Feb 08 
*Carrie P -* Was planning to do a cycle sep- Any news?
*Mrsb2b -* looking to do 3rd IVF-FET in Jan 2008 

NEXT STEPS & FOLLOW UPS  

*Rafs-* Taking a break and TTC naturally    
*candistar1*- Taking a break after 1st ICSI Oct and looking to do tx again in the New Year subject to finance  
*Fergali-* After 2nd IVF and consider moving to ARGC or Lister  
*Wannabemum07 (Caroline) * - Follow up with consultant Oct after 2nd IVF Aug- looking to go again soon 
*Chrisx- * Following up after after 2nd ICSI cycle sept-  
*Totyu-* Following up after 1st IVF   
*Future Mummy - * following up after 3rd IVF Nov/Dec- looking at other clinics    
*Shania35 * having follow up after 1st IVF Nov  

*HH Girls who have Moved to other Clinics- GoodLuck*

*loubeedood-* Doing tx at ARGC- Good luck  
*Poogie -* After IVF Aug/Sept moved to ACU   
*Odette -* going for 3rd IVF- at IVI Barcelona 2008 
*sarah2007*- Doing monitored cycle at ARGC-Dec 2007 

*MUMMIES TO BE*  

*Olly - Good Luck Everyone -*  end of Oct after 2nd IVF   
*alim7482 (Ali)- *  21st Nov 07 after for 1st IVF   Twins!
*Angie -*  Aug from TTC naturally for now after 1st IVF   
*Miela -*  30th of May after ICSI  
*Pooks -*  18th of May 3rd IVF EDD is 25 January 08. 
*EBW1969 (Jo) * -  14th May EDD is 21 January 08. 
*Bilba - *  25th April 02.01.08  
*Lisax -*  10th of April - 17th December  [/b]  *

HH MUMMIES  

RR- Mummy to Daisy born Dev 2007  
Rooth - Mummy to girl born the 9th of Oct 07 *  *
Smileylogo (Emma)  Mummy to Jessica May born 4th Oct 07- *  *
Midlands Lass - Mummy to twins Finlay Euan (5lb 14) and Imogen Charlotte (6lb 5) born 21st September 07   
Britgirl-  BFP(Naturally) Jan 07- mummy to a girl arrived Sept 07   
Ants2  - natural - BFP- mummy to Elliot Lawrence born 2 July 07 81b 12 
Helen (Mrs GG)  - mummy to Alec Joseph John. 23rd May 07. 8lb 4oz 
Macca  - mummy to- Flynn Thomas born 25th Mar 07 
Scooter  - mummy to Thomas Paul Watson born on 24th March 07 (8b 4oz) 
ThackM (Michelle)  - mummy to Matthew James born 20th March 2007 
Cheery - mummy to William, born 17 May 06 
Woo (Wendy) - mummy to Luke Michael English born 31 July 06 (8lb 2oz)  going 
for 2nd baby Sept 2007 
Shamrock - mummy to Edward born 5 October 
Vicky - mummy to Sam born 8 October 
Betty M  - mummy to Zac born 20 October 
Nicolah - mummy to a little girl born 14 December after natural 
Clairol  - mummy to Austin James Ashby born 16 February 2007 

Sorry been shocking at keeping this up lately. If anyone else wants to have a go please do let me know. I have removed quite a few from the list that have not posted for a long time. If I have removed your and you are lurking or would like to be included again please let me know- thanks Julie *


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Julie Anne you are in a festive mood! I like the avatar! But not as much as Adam   

Shania, Sorry you have been a bit down, itis normal after all we go through. I loved spooks last Tuesday! used to enjoy 24, but only the first 2 series. However I love CSI vegas.

EBW, how areyou? did you get results from the lab?

Ali, how are you feeling? 

I am having my period since yesterday, and had to come back early from work as even Nurofen + did not work! ( well it did after an additional dose 2 hours later!) I came home took some more tablets a hot water botle and collapsed on sofa. I think my body is telling me take it easy , I am trying to recover here.

Regarding HH, sorry if I gave the impression I had enough of HH. They are fine, but after 3 BFNs, and knowing my problem is complex, then it is time I think if a different clinic with more tests and a better monitoring ( this is HH's weakness) would not be better.

I am also wondering about the day 2 thing. If an implantation is difficult to obtain, whatever the reason then a embie with more cells might be better. Normally 2 cells or 4 cells embies are still in fallopian tubes aren't they? they stay there a few days and then when in womb are ready to attach. 
Also does the hammersmith do assisted hatching? ( at the lister they consider it after 3 BFNs and over 40.) Also what about checking chromosomes from a cell, they do it at Lister for women having had 3 unsuccessful IVF and over 40. I never heard dr Lavery mentionning it. So I will ask all these questions at review next week.

I am going to open evening in January at Lister. Fergali you are right, even though we know a lot about treatment by now, getting a feel of the place is important and also I hope to talk to doc for 5 mns or so.
Also 2 FF women I have been writting to for the last year, had negs until went to Lister, and one of them has a 4 stage endo .
I am not sure yet where I will go or if I will do one more. I am also going to have a consultation with Gynecologist while in France, and see if he recommends a laporoscopy in Jan, as I never had one. Here all the docs I spoke to, said no point as nothing wrong except adenomyosis which can't be treated and hysteroscopies were fine.  A doc accepted to do it after I insisted but he asked me why I wanted one and said there were many risks, and when I asked him if there had been any serious problem under his surgery he replied every doc has problems sometimes , without looking at me, so I decided I did not trust him.

Because of my age, for the last 3 years, they all said do IVf, as then it does not matter if there is something such as a fallopian tubes blocked ( I know one is working as the dye went inside without any problem, so should be able to get pregnant while TTC , but the other one they could not check as it was too painful because of muscle spasm.
What if my left ovary adhesion ( been told by sonographer at HH a year ago) goes in the way of womb stretching as it should.. I have so many questions. 
This guy in France does lap nearly every day and women come from far away to have it done by him. 
He is an expert at tubal surgery and can  unblock tubes that most consultants would not try to. 
I am a bit scared by lap as if left ovary is stuck to bowel ( can it be?) then how dangerous can it be to laser it. Have any of you ever had an adhesion between ovary and bowel or ovary and womb ( maybe stupid question as I am not a doc , but they have so many trouble to see and find that left ovary at ultrasound and they have to press on my stomach like if I was a lemon, that there must be something? )

Anyway, this is my last year of trying and it is now or never.

I heard that dr Trew and dr Lavery are excellent at tubal surgery though , so will ask on Friday. But last time dr Lavery said there was no point doing a lap at the moment. He may now have changed his mind?

So this is how stressed my mind is at the moment. 

hello to everybody else! 


Future Mummy


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Hi all

FM - HH definitely can do assisted hatching and they pioneered PGD so they can definitely do that as well (although whether they would do it just to check the usual trisomies as opposed to something like cystic fibrosis etc I dont know). Neither is part of the standard offer though but as you say you now need to think of everything that is possible to do. Generally I would say and teh research I have seen shows that blasts have better success than earlier BUT if you cant get blasts then the sooner in the better. 

Shania - I am with you with the money. It is quite difficult when everyone recommends ARGC and then you see you are looking at at least £10k a cycle. Even at really good odds that is super expensive. 

EBW - hope things going ok with you.  I have Miela's no so will text her.  Just didnt want to hassle.

Julie-anne - what a nightmare re the karotypes. Hope they come through quickly.  I saw you posted re a family history of thrombosis - I know that sometimes that can be an indicator of hughes syndrome (APS) - which is very treatable. 

I have some surprise news. After 10 years of no contraception and no success except through high-tech science we seem to have managed a natural bfp. I am about 6 weeks and very scared but also happy. I hope that I can share some of my luck with you all.

Love
betty


----------



## yellowrose (May 22, 2007)

Hello Hammies

I haven't been on here for a month or so but lurking.

Congrats Ali and Olly on your BFPs.

Rafs - how are you coping? Thinking of you.

Thanks for including me in the hall of fame - just to update you, we are delaying down-regulating for my 1st ICSI until end of Jan after I come back from holiday, and the majority of malaria meds are out of my system. After a lengthly process, I was finally told not to proceed with treatment while on the tablets. Can't have it all I suppose.

I can see some unhappiness with HH - I feel a bit like that. I have had to chase things. My prescription was wrong (!) and didn't include IM progesterone. I took it back and explained to the receptionist, who gave it back to the doctor and then gave it back to me without adding it! I politely pointed out, that if they had read my notes they would have seen it there, then it got added. 

Also, I had to call the nurse for a telephone coordination appointment as she didn't call me for nearly 2 weeks. It was a good thing I did things in advance for the time it has taken. I think with a 2nd cycle you are basically left to fend for yourself. They assumed I remembered everything from my 1st cycle, but it was April/May and sometimes you need a reminder. That's what I'm paying for! On that note, still no word on NHS funding. Called my PCT but waiting for a reply. Slow in responding, so I guess that means a long wait.

Feeling a bit down too, my sister-in law has just announced her BFP - unplanned of course! And got a Christmas card from a cousin who I only see at weddings and funerals, and they have obviously had a baby as there is another name on the card.

Work is busy and stressful. Told my manager about our treatment plans and wanting to take my annual leave then, and she wasn't very supportive. Really can't wait for my holiday now to forgot it all. One last ditch attempt at TTC naturally on hols - you never know, but I doubt it. It would be a miracle.

Sorry for the doom and gloom, just need to offload.

On a happier note, I hope you all have a lovely Christmas and New Year.
Here's wishing us all lots of   and  in 2008.

Love Nicky xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Whizzing by as running a bath.

Betty GREAT news congratulations   so pleased for you!

Nice to see you Nicky x

FM- no results yet so hoping that means they arent worried.  Scan on Wednesday

Betty (again).....= say Hi to miela for me, I too dont want to hassle!

Julie-Anne- can you indicate on the hall of fame my delivery date....14 Jan.....c/section.  Hm only just over 5 weeks away.....!

Catch you all soon x


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Betty, OMG, this is such good news! congratulations on your nat BFP! I am very happy for you.    
Thanks also for the advice!I shall make sure I discuss all of it with dr Lavery.

Yellow Rose,nice to hear from you. Sorry you are feeling a bit down. But as you say , now christmas is coming and some holiday time ( I feel I could just sleep standing as I am so tired so can't wait to chill out and SLEEEEEP, seaside air should do us good), and then you are starting treatment in new year, so lots of things to look forward to.

Can't believe HH makes so many admin mistakes. They also wrote the wrong stuff on my prescription, they wrote the wrong stuff on note to GP and they called me the day before ET to tell me to be ready for sedation for ET, as that's what was written on my form. Then, after I told them no way I am having sedation they realised it was a mistake.  They either can't read or can't be bothered. 

to everybody

Future Mummy


----------



## rafs (Jan 26, 2007)

Betty, Congratulations!!!! So so pleased for you.  Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy.  

Love to all. 

Rafs x


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Can't sleep with AF pains, so back on computer.

EBW, if lab has not contacted you it means indeed that all is well. So you are going to see beanie on Wednesday! is it going to be your last scan before D day?  

I have done all our christmas presents and packed them all today , ready for queeing at post office lunch time on Monday, as most of them are going to Australia! The French ones will be in my suitcase.
Done my Christmas tree last week end as I want to enjoy it before going to France. 

First week end in a while I can be lazy in bed, but af so bad, can't sleep  

Have a nice Sunday all, 

Future Mummy


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi all

Cant really stop meant to be making DPs Christmas card while he is in the bath.  then I have visitors coming.

FM I was told a scan every 2w in the "latter stages" I believe they are to check growth.  However, 2w from this Wed is Boxing day and then 2w after then it will be 9th...5 days before c-section so I am not sure what will happen.....Wait and see I guess.

Good luck at post office on Monday! I went last Monday and BOY was it busy then....!!

Just put my tree and nativity set up....starting to feel a little Christmassy.....


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Betty!!!


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi all,

Betty- mega congrats- hope you have a healthy and happy pregnancy    

EBW- 5 weeks- gosh its seems like its come round so quickly- Hope you don't mind but a quick question. I have noticed since my last ivf my af had become incredibly better- regular and only lasting a few days. I think you had a similar thing happen to you and Mr Trew was concerned about it?

Hi to all and have a great week

Julie xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Julie-Anne- Mr T was concerned because I bled for nearly 3w and then my afs were better after my ERPC in Nov last year which signified scarring either from the op or the mmc itself.  The scan showed a shadow as did the subsequent HSG. So basically Mr T was worried because of all this.

HTH

catch you later


----------



## Fergux (May 3, 2007)

Hi everyone.

W O W Betty - congratulations - that is brilliant news    

FM - just wanted to reply on the adhesions thing- i've had tubal surgery and had adhesions between my bowel and tubes... but it's bit different for me as i have crohns disease (annoying bowel disorder) & adhesions are more common. But if you have any questions i may be able to answer them... they discovered all of this during a laproscopy and then i had additional surgery to sort it all out. However clearly hasn't made jot of difference as had it done 3 years ago and still no baby  , or in fact luck with IVF.

Good luck everyone 

Fergali


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

EBW- OK thanks mind at rest then- I'll just be happy and enjoy until my next BFP which will be a stayer


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

fergali, thanks for your post. It is so difficult to decide what to do or not to do.

When you had the adhesions with your bowel attended to, was it done during lap? or was it a different procedure with a different specialist?
Have the adhesions been back ? did you have very painful period pains when adhesions? and if yes, is it better now? 

I have been really in pain with AF since my first ones, to the point if I don't take lots of nurofen plus ( or at the time Nurofen) I am on the floor making strange noises  . The spasms are so intense , I can't walk.  If I make sure I take regularly the tablets for 24 or 48 hours, then I am fine and nearly pain free. If I wait too long I am in for a bad time. Of course at the begining of each IVF treatment when Nurofen is forbidden I am in agony as paracetamol does nothing. No doc knows why it hurts so much, especially since my first AF . Of course when I was on the pill it was much much better. 

Future Mummy


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks to the person who blew me some bubbles!

Future Mummy


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

Betty

CONGRATULATIONS!!, stay happy and healthy 

Tots


----------



## Ali M 7482 (Feb 26, 2007)

Shania - the whole TTC experience is really stressful isn't it.  With the exception of DH and you girls on FF, my experience has been that nobody says or does the right thing and there is a real tendency to be insensitive or make crass, flippant comments - maybe out of embarrassment?  Anyway, for this cycle we decided that we weren't going to tell anyone except parents, and for us that was the right thing to do.

Betty - OMG - that is a surprise!!!  That's absolutely fabulous news and I am so happy for you and your family.  I don't know how anyone manages to get pg without assistance, tbh - there's so much that can go wrong!  What great news just before Christmas, that's really put a smile on my face.

FM - if you want adhesion stories you are in the right place.  I had a lap earlier this year because of my endo, and a huge endometrioma was removed from my right ovary.  At the same time they had a general look around my pelvic cavity and found pretty much everything was attached to everything else - bowel stuck together, left ovary stuck to bowel, and endo covering more or less everything.  This was not something that showed up on a scan because basically everything was more or less in the right place, it was just stuck there unable to move.  The surgeon was able to free things up relatively easily without a laser because the adhesions weren't fused solidly - it was more like there was a kind of sticky glue holding things together which he was able to wash away with some special solution, so everything came apart quite nicely.  I asked what impact it had on TTC that my left ovary was stuck to my bowel, and was told that this would have had an effect as half my eggs, on the side which was stuck down, weren't being released properly.  Also I was told that on normal ovulation there is a certain amount of movement, i.e. the ovary moves towards the fallopian tube, and vice versa, to catch the egg - so if that wasn't happening, then it was unlikely that I would ever reach the point of fertilisation with eggs from that ovary.  After I had the lap I felt much better, with much less painful AF, and although I didn't manage to ttc naturally afterwards, I will always be grateful to the surgeon who was incredibly skilful and improved my quality of life drastically.

Nicky - have a great holiday and good luck in January.

Love to all,
Ali
xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Ali, Thanks for your post!  good to know. May I have the name of this wonderful surgeon? and hospital? 
Future Mummy


----------



## Ali M 7482 (Feb 26, 2007)

FM: of course.  It's Mr Adam Magos - if you put his name into google you will find his contact details etc on his website.  He works at the Royal Free Hospital in Hampstead and also sees patients privately at King Edward VII in town.  He specialises in gynae laparoscopic surgery and came very highly recommended to me.  As far as I'm concerned he is a genius, and I have the evidence to prove it, in the form of a DVD of my entire operation!!! I have seen bits of it but was too squeamish to watch the whole thing - DH did and said it was amazing.


----------



## Fergux (May 3, 2007)

good lord dvd of the op, that is amazing!!! 


i did have the adhesions attended to, fallopian tubes unblocked and a cyst removed, & endo lasered. felt marvellous (no period pain) for about 6 months, but period pain came back after this. 
however i'm not having another operation as have had pretty good results from accupuncture and herbs and as op was quite a big deal - off work for 2 months and another scar I want to avoid doing that again if poss.

Going to lister tomorrow for futher appointment, will report back - as after this going to decide on clinic - one thing i do know is there is sadly no right answer on the IF thing.

good luck everyone

Fergali


----------



## marie#1 (Nov 20, 2007)

Hello Ladies,

Betty-wow! Congratulations!!

I registered this morning for dy 21 scan- starting to feel really excited!
Is anyone else d/r end of Dec?
HH referred me to an acupuncturist on Harley st who will do acupuncture before and after ET. 
Has anyone else tried this?

MLxx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Ali, thanks will definetelylook into it. Can't believe you can get a DVD of OP. Would probably watch my op because I am very curious but at the same time , seeing my insides!
Were you also off work for 2 months?! was it painful torecover from?

Fergali, I did not realise that there was a 2 months off after a lap involving " laser and tube surgery". I know that if I have a lap they would not just look as they would find plenty to do, but 2 months! were you in pain during that time? did you have more than the 3 small incisions then done to your tummy? were you " open"? to access area? Hope you don't mind me asking but I'd rather know as much as possible so that I know what I am up for? ( does one say that in English?) 

marie, did they reffer youto Daniel Elliott? he works wiyth HH., although I did not know that HH was refferrring people to accu. I knowthat the cons agree that accu is good , but I did not realise they were actually refferring. 
I heard that there is a new lady which does accu at HH , as they have a accu center at the hospital, from whatI understand it is quite a new thing.. Maybe she works in Harley street too ? this is indeed very exciting that you are soon to start treatment, I am sending you lots of   . Whis day do you start injecting?

I am finding it a bit hard to recover from treatment again, AF terrible, painful ( I thought it was getting better after 2 days but no, and small clots) but mainly lots of wind, makes stomach painful. feel very bloated and lower back not happy. Actually I feel like if womb is changing size and shape and everything is beeing reshaped inside. 
I am a bit surprised to get stomach pain  and bloated a week after stopping gestone. If I had had those symptoms after trigger shot, I would have thought it was some OHSS! obviously, not possible, but for example yesterday felt bottom painful when sitting down as so much wind. also it looks so big , can't close my jeans. Hopefully will feel better in a few days.I am also tired, I guess it is the shock and the hormones still in body , and getting all those drugs out of system. Wish I could be on holidays from now until new year! 

Future Mummy


----------



## Ali M 7482 (Feb 26, 2007)

FM: Good lord no!  I had the op on the Friday morning, left the hospital that evening and was back to work on the following Wednesday.  He just made 3 very small, neat incisions, only one of which is still visible now.  I remember that I was in a fair amount of pain on the Saturday, and was popping quite a few nurofen, but it was nothing like the pain that the endo and cyst had been causing (when each month for about 4 days I couldn't move and was screaming in agony).


----------



## Fergux (May 3, 2007)

FM - mine was a Laparotomy


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi all,
when does a laparotomy become the procedure needed instead of laporoscopy? I understand that a laparoscopy not only is the procedure to look  , but also to treat. Is a laparotomy done when there is laser needed?
Future Mummy


----------



## Fergux (May 3, 2007)

Gosh - not sure - that's just what they did for me


----------



## ang1e (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello Ladies,  (to who know me)

Just want to update u had my 20wk scan 2day and all is gd, very healthy baby so we are over the moon.
Also iam having a Girl       

Hope ur all doing just fine.
Love Angie xxxx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Angie, this is wonderful. You must be relieved knowing that all is well. 

Future Mummy


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Angie - welcome to the "pink" club.....although I asked sonographer to check at my 34w scan that it was definitely a girl beanie and she said they cant tell now.....and also its never 100%  lol so now I am thinking what if they got it wrong...wouldnt that be a surprise.

Growth scan was good, beanie now weighs 2.2kg (4.85lb).

A month tomorrow and we get to meet her.

Hope everyone is ok.  Ihave a nasty cold and am working at home today.


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

EBW, glad to know everything is well. Try to put your feet up a little bit, if you can! 8 months pregnant, you need to rest!!  
Future Mummy


----------



## Ali M 7482 (Feb 26, 2007)

Angie and EBW: congrats.  Doesn't time fly!  So pleased that all is going well.

I went for my last appt at HH today - and have now been discharged.  Had my 7 week scan and each little blob is still there with its heart beating away.  They each now measure 1cm so have tripled in size since this time last week.  Still can't really believe it - I looked at the blobs on screen and it was like it was happening to someone else - however, I can say that over the last couple of days the morning sickness has kicked in big time so I am definitely having symptoms!

FM: I think laparoscopy is standard but it depends how much needs to be done.  They would normally start off with one unless they know for sure that it won't work.  If the surgeon is skilful and everything can be accessed ok through the keyhole then that is the preferred option as it's much less invasive and the recovery time is so much less.  However, there is always a risk that they might take a look and then realise they have to open you up properly in order to get things done, or if there are complications.  So you might go to sleep thinking you were having a laparoscopy but then wake up to find you had had a laparotomy.  There's nothing to say that the laser treatment has to be done via laparotomy but I guess it depends on what they find...


----------



## hush (Dec 3, 2007)

Hello girls...

I hope u dont mind in coming in.....

just found this site and loved the way u r there for each other..... and advising, encouraging and giving a shoulder .....

I had my first IVF at HH in June this year... had a very low beta and then started to bleed.....
I had my FET on 5th Dec and now am day 8 TWW.... and am really going crazy.....

have been crying alot....... today was bad.... have bad cramps and think af is coming....... i really hope that it doesnt.... but just feel like screaming........

best wishes to everyone in their treatment and congrats to those who just had their BFPs and scans...... wish u have a happy smooth pregnancy....

love and regards to all

Hush


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Hush and welcome to this thread. I am sending you lots of  . Itis so stressful to wait and wait and apart from trying to read into symptoms, then there are the hrmones who make us sometimes aliens to other people   ( it certainly felt like it for my DH!)
It is normal to cry and scream, and then you feel a bit better and if not, then know that tomorrow you will probably feel completely differently, maybe happier, as this is what the hormones do .
Besides, if men had to go through it, even without anybody messing with their hormones, it would be the end of the world, and the sky would fall as we say in French 
The cramps can be good news actually if you are not bleeding. If it is just spotting at some point it is usually fine too. most women who got a BFP on this site, thought their AF was coming anytime!
Future Mummy


----------



## hush (Dec 3, 2007)

Dearest future mummy...

thank you so much for ur kind words..... it really made a difference.....

yes- must be the hormones..... oh boy..... i hate this wait....

I wish that 2008 will be the year for us all.... good luck to u on ur plans....
thanks once again
Hush


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

poor you the 2ww is a rollercoaster!!! Stay positive hun and goodluck!!! When do you test?
*
Ali  * - so pleased the little beanies are doing well!!!

Angle-  love you scan photo and a girl that is great news!!!!! The hh thread used to be mainly boys.

*EBW-* 4 weeks eek- time flys 

Hi to all

Julie x


----------



## ang1e (Feb 12, 2007)

Hellooo Thanx Ladies fro the lovely posts.
It does make it easier knowing that it is a girl (hoping that it is right) EBW ---    does make u wonder sometimes.
I must admit iam a sucker for PINK big time i just love it so i think it is fair to say i may go a little over board    

I would like to say i do miss chatting with u guys    i have made some lovely friends in the other thread but its what u get comfy with (hope that doesnt sound 2 mean)    

Take it easy
Angie xxxx


----------



## hush (Dec 3, 2007)

AHHH thank you so much Julie.... such a warm welcome... it brought tears to my eyes.......thank u so much.....  

i loved it.....so sweet of u.....thx... 
i am trying to stay positive..... still feel AF on way... but who knows...

I test officially on monday 17th.... wish i cud close my eyes and wake up to Monday...

Angie--- u can tell by the scan that she is a beauty.... congrats.. i hope all goes smooth... 

hello to everyone else........
Regards
Hush


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

Ladies

Hello!!! hope alls well in HH land...

Ali M - Oh two lovely beanies and a discharge! well done, I am so excited for you  
Julie - Anne - hope your well??
Hush - Welcome and good luck!!!

Heres my update - Met with Mr L ...waited over an hour and was only in there for ten minutes  
Betty M - you were 100% right I get to start again in Feb 08 (which seem a miilion light years away!)
same treatment 21 day long protocal.

He was lovely though and said that a bio chem is a positive sign, contrary to what the nurse had told me the HCG was in the blood so there was some attempted implanting.

On the subject of why nothing happened - thats an unknown. NK cell testing is not carried out at HH.

We talked openly about the ARGC and why it has a better success rate even through they deal with more complex cases, in conclusion.

I am giving one last shot at HH and I think I will move to a private only clinic after that subject to finances, one of the restrictions Hammersmith seems to have (correct me if I am wrong) is that they can only prescribe the treatment to private patients that they would be NHS. so the 'unproven' possibilites cannot be attempted.

Fergali - so please keep me updated.

Take care and baby dust to all this christmas.

Tots


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi there

Just crashing through as back at work today and have tons to do and very few days to do it.

Welcome hush, hang in there the 2ww is a nightmare (the girls on here know how neurotic I was - and still am to be fair).  They are a great bunch on here.

Ali- great news on the scan hon.  Cant help with the sickness, I still havent had any    (mind you not having any sickness was scary in itself!)

Tots- glad Mr L is feeling positive hon. Wishing you all the best for this next tx, may this be the one for you xx

Angie- Lots of pink stuff about, and Tesco have some lovely things....!!!  Trying not to get any more pink here......I mean SHE is going to have to have some non pink days.....there is so much more choice for girls though  

Julie-Anne- yep a month today is delivery, now THAT sounds close.....

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## Fergux (May 3, 2007)

Hi all

HUSH - fingers crossed for you & welcome!

EBW and Angie - ahhhh pink so lovely.  

Some news from me, i've decided to go for my 3rd try at the Lister - reasons are 1) it's open 7 days so ET and EC are when you and embies are ready. 2) they do not set out to do a specific day of transfer of embies as they try and push them as far as they will go - so you have to be ready for transfer from 2-5 days, they try and take embies to blast, if they can, although obviously thats not going to work for lots of people - so you may end up with 3 day transfer 3) they do more monitoring across the protocol 4) i got a good feeling from the clinic and the consultant 

BUT downside is more expensive but not in the realms of ARGC!

end of the day not totally sure they are wildly different but feels like a bit of a different approach for me, so i've requested my notes from HH and will try and cycle in Jan

Good luck everyone

Fergali


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls, 
I had my review this morning withDr Lavery. I had the first appointment so did notwaitlong.
We spent 45 mns talking in details so that was great. Basically he believes that due to my fert rate ( 6/7) and the response in general I should try again 
However I had made a list of so many things and plans A, B, C, D you name it.
DH said that I knew my subject   and dr Lavery enjoyed talking in details about the pros and cons of basically every possible treatment. 
He agrees on a laporoscopy, it would make sense, to give me one last chance to try TTC in maybe better conditions, and also boost maybe a last IVF. To be booked in Feb.
Although he did say it would be mainly to help a possible natural pregnancy. Interesting that it takes 3 BFNs and lots of asking to finally get the lap I want with a doc I trust. 
I am still going to have a consultation in France with other genius to see what he thinks and will take it from there.
We discussed immune testing , NK cells again, assisted Hatching, and chromosome testing, ...
Basically he wants me to have some immune testing done as well as DH. Then will decide on treatment plan.
Chromosome testing, lots of risk for embryos, and does not think it is necessarily helping, especially as I get 3 embies put in. 

Assited hatching, they are indeed pionner in this area but now think it is not really helping , except in a minority of cases, sometimes it can make a difference but they are not sure when really this is the case, so it is really for couples who ask for it to be done, after 3 failed cycles, for women above 39.

He believes that it can be a bad quality of eggs also that is the reason that it did not work as the grading of embies is just one little part of the whole quality process, at my age, eggs quality is not as good. 
So here I plan of doing more in terms of nutrition and accu. Might not go back to Daniel though. They have an accupuncturist they work with at Harley street.Took the brochure. She does before, during and after treatments. She does a day 5 post transfer session too. Would have to get DH to go and see her to as she likes to treat couples, but does the individualtreatment too. She offers packages treatment or pay as you go schemes 

Dr Lavery was happy to show us his new computer system and explaining that in a couple of months it will be live with hammersmith for every info , and no papers will be involved!

He also said that today he is going to a big meeting where the decision is goingto be made about how many embies will be allowed to be transfered back. only one or still 2 ? and what about 3 for older women.
He believe that anyway it will be a gradual process over the next 4 years , not something that would be changed tomorrow, even if all decided maybe today. So won't concern me anymore ( I felt old when he said that  ).

Got a copy of my results to show the guy in France , but need to call medical records to getcopy of files and it will take 2 weeks he said.  We'll see. 

I am doing the blood tests in January, toward the end, the lap ( either with him or in France ) in Feb, and if I do a last IVF, I can do it in March or April, although, I would probably try TTC for 3 months first. ( which means I would be nearly 42 for last treatment. 
I am really on my last chance here, although he said that in past 2 years he has been treating more and more above 40 women, and a lot of over 35 ones, and therefore their statistics are improving in terms of BFP for older women. He showed me latest figures on his computer and I have to say they are good! as good as ARGC, ( if I don't take into account the average result, but only the above 35 and especially the above 40).

I am exhausted emmotionally just having had the review. 

I must say , that Dr Lavery is excellent, explains well and knows his stuff. Wish all the docs were like that at HH.

Wishing you all a good week end.
Future Mummy


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Nice to hear you so upbeat FM!

This is GOING to be your time!


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

I have just seen your post Fergali, good luck at the Lister!

I forgot to say I have not yet decided where my last treatment would be, and will go to the Lister open evening and even have a consult there, but after what dr lavery is prepared to do, I am not sure more will be done for me at a different clinic. 

He also said that he really thought that it would work as he was kept informed of the progress, and all the results were there for me to get a BFP. How frustrating! 

I asked about their culture and media, they change it all the time, and try to improve it all the time.They are set in their ways for a day 2 transfer , but are starting to really push to blasts when enough eggs as it helps implantation. 

He also said that eggs are better frozen at day 2 than at day 3, so I was happy about that.If somebody over stimulate and they can't do ETand know it from day of EC, then theydecide to freeze embies on day 1 .

This is going to be a tough decision for me to take,regarding whereto go for treatment. Fergali I am sure you feel more relax now that you have taken a decision, and have a plan.
Future Mummy


----------



## hush (Dec 3, 2007)

Hello dear friends....

FM .. good to read that u had a thorought discussion with Mr Lavery... he is indeed a very good honest person and a professional in his field..... i wish u the best of luck and succes in ur plans and pray that very soon all our desires and hopes will be fulfilled....
Plz dont give up.... i have a friend in her middles 40s who after failed IVF she conceived naturally......so yes it is possible and it definitely will happen...... (((((((((lots of warm hugs)))))))))))

EBW.... i wish u have a good experience..... and u will be holding ur bundle of joy very soon.....best wishes
I test at HH on 17th .... dont have any hpts yet..... i dont have the courage to test early.... am reallly scared... but hanging on..... have real terrible cramps and backache.... and doing the AF checks......so dont know....  
take care ...
xxx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Hush, 

I understand how you feel. I became a bit neurotic when checking for spotting in bathroom at work, last few days of 2WW. Nothing of course compared to EBW!  she had mastered the art of checking in public places!  

Dr Lavery told me this morning that he prefers when patients don't spot at all during 2ww. It can still work when they do but usually better when none at all.Mind you I did not spot this time and nothing, lasttime I spotted heavily and I had a chemical pregnancy.

As it was my review we did not pay. However at the end as I was enquiring how much a laporoscopy would be and if my insurance could cover it ( he said no because he is an IVF specialist  ) he then said: if you think that your insurance will reembourse you forthe consultation then we will charge you , but if you don't think itis a possibility then it isfree ( well actually itis notfree just included in price). I was so surprised he could ask such a thing I could not talk for a few seconds. DH said to me later it was breathtaking. Dr Lavery  was very direct! 
I did not think that was nice actually. I always had the feeling that he loved his money but that was surprising.
Has any of you seen his consulting room? breathtaking too! actually whenI went in I think I said "OMG", because it looks like a presidential suite, with beautiful high ceilings, and nice furniture. a grand designer place. DH said the museum pieces are all that is missing 
I had only seen the basement before and the waiting room but now I know where the money I pay from having private treatment at HH  goes. Not on the new sofas of HH.  Maybe he shares the room with other docs, but it is his name on the door!

Anyway, staying tonight, I am just so tired! I used to enjoy going out! not anymore. Besides it is so cold! I spend a lot of time in trains and going places , so probably why I feel like staying in, in the evening after this last treatment and the detox taking place.I really feel my body is recovering slowly. I had a couple of terrible stabbing pains around ovaries today, difficult to hide it actually, so wonder what people thought.

Shania how are you? last Spooks episode on Tuesday!!!!! 

Totyu, regarding NK cells, Dr lavery said that the treatment is dangerous and unproven. He has a point, I was tempted to do the test somewhere else, but if it is positive what will I do as I won't have the so called treatment. Too risky.Basically, large doses of steroids  and IV of animal  immunoglobin  ( not tested for some diseases as tests notavailable, such as CJD) 
However some people are willing to do it and do get results so it can be confusing for us patients.

Have a nice week end all,
Future Mummy


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls, question: I am emailing my GP with a view of getting part ofimmune testing done on NHS if possible. I can't read one of the test that Dr lavery wrote. Doctors writting has always been a mystery to me 
I believe some of you had immune testing, it must be the same packeage all the time, so maybe you can help me find out whatthat 4th test is: 

I have to do: Karyotype ( so does DH) 
Lupus anticoagulant
Anti phospholipid
and .... ?
It looks like anti cardiolipin or candrolepen or even coudrolepen? or something. Impossible to read and I have never heard of such test.
I will email Dr Lavery if I don't manage to find out. 

Can't go to GP as his appointment book is full next 2 days then he is on hols! (and I don't want to see another GP who does not know me or my IVF rollercoaster life,) and would like to have the form on my return from France to start things.

Thanks for any help!

Future Mummy


----------



## hush (Dec 3, 2007)

Dear FM,

I think the missing word is anti-cardiolipin anitibody....as this is the test that is done with the others when testing for aniti-phospholipid syndrome or any of the coagulation disorders..... is done as a routine after miscarriages.....to see if there is abnormality in clotting.
I did have mine done as an investigation after my 2 natural m/c
I think that is the word.....hope it helps...

Take care
Hush


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks Hush!
Future Mummy


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

FM - Daisy G has a great list of teh tests at http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=80433.0 . The ones on your list are the ones they do if looking for Hughes Syndeome (APS) as hHush says. Its worth getting the others (except the ones right at the bottom of the list which are the NK cell ones) and lots of GPs will do them. For an accurate APS test you need to do it twice 6 weeks apart - the best place for info on APS is www.hughes-syndrome.org . Impressed with Mr L's new rooms - very flash! I dont think teh self funding cash from HH goes there though as at least it used to be not for profit and any excess into research so that must be from the private ops etc. I was always deeply impressed by Prof Winston who only ever did NHS.

Hi Hush! I am an old timer who just cant keep away. Best wishes for the rest of your 2ww.

Love Betty


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Betty, thanks so much for the thread. I wonder why Dr Lavery did not ask for all those tests too!
Future Mummy


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

FM - The ones he did ask for are the ones you would start off with.  He has definitely done the whole lot except the last lot for others in the past - maybe he is being selective because he has a hunch on what might be affecting you? 
Betty


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

this thread is very quite! how is everybody?

Hush how are you?  

Future Mummy


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi All,

FM- your right it is very quiet here.

Maybe everyone is busy melting down there credit cards Christmas shopping   Only 7 days to Christmas which I'm excited about only because I'm flying to Egypt with dh this time. Otherwise I find Christmas a very differcult time of the year for obvious reasons.  Also as so many friends had babies this year I feel like I've been bombarded with the arrival of those family or baby dressed as Santa & Santa's elves Christmas cards that my friends have been getting done. Sweet but also a reminder that if all things had been fair it could have been us. Anyway no wallowing as on a positive thinking vibe that 2008 will be a fantastic year    

Hi to all 

Julie xxx


----------



## Fergux (May 3, 2007)

Happy Xmas everyone!

  

Get the mulled wine on... there is barely any alcohol in it!?

Fergali


----------



## Ali M 7482 (Feb 26, 2007)

Hello all

It does seem quiet doesn't it!  I've been really busy at work over the last few days, what with trying to get things finished this week, and doing a bit of Christmas shopping as well.

Hope everyone is well and that we all manage to have a good break and recharge the batteries for 2008!  

Love
Ali x


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hush, sweetie, I know your test date was on Monday. Hope everything is well , thinking of you. 

Going to France soon, so excited, flying from Heathrow on Saturday to Paris ( the queuing up will be terrible, although we managed to get our boarding passes so should be able to go the quick way), then after a night of going out in central Paris, straight to Britanny, so it will be fun. Intend to do nothing else but sleep, eat, breathe sea side air and taste expensive wines ( well in France it is half price), and party. only there for 8 days but will be good. New Years Eve in London as usual.

Julie Anne, Egypt with DH, sounds fantastic! you must have really enjoyed it last time. Are you staying at same place? are you just relaxing by the pool or will you explore the country? 
there are so many places I want to see even though I have travelled a bit in the past: I want to see Egypt, Morroco, Cuba and Easter Island...

ali, mulled wine has alcohol in it  any excuse  

Anyway, have a lovely Christmas all









Future Mummy


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hush- hope your doing OK sweetie- thinking of you   

FM- just a lazy holiday at a hotel we've been to a few times   Enjoy your time in France and come back relaxed.

Ali- hope your looking after yourself  

fergali- mulled wine-yes  I'm going iceskating at the winter wonderland in Hyde park tomorrow night so bound to be having a few glasses- just to keep warm of course  

Just a quick question- I have my booking form to start again Jan Feb but wondered how often your partners/ husbands have had to have a swim test. It says within 3 months of your treatment- is this right?

Hi to all

Julie xx


----------



## Ali M 7482 (Feb 26, 2007)

Julie: I think that's right, if he hasn't had one done during October - December then I think they would make him repeat it prior to your treatment.  Personally I never saw the point of the swim tests though -the results seemed to be so different every time!  One test showed poor motility, the next one everything was normal, and then it was above average.  I guess it did help though, in that it made DH feel like he was part of the process too!

Hush: what's happened?  fingers crossed and lots of PMA winging its way to you    

FM: I did actually have a glass or two of mulled wine at the weekend.  Figured it was probably very good for me what with all those antioxidants!!  We are actually going to Paris this year in between Christmas and New Year, with some friends, so I'll think of you as I'm wandering down the Champs Elysees!  I have no doubt my companions will be enjoying the fine wines as well.  

Love
Ali
x


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Julie, correct : within 3 months of treatment. 
It is included in price of IVF at HH and  they say to have it done 2 weeks before treatment. ( results come back after a week).
Future Mummy


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hush hope you ok.

Last day at work today and dont know when I will be online between now and delivery....gulp.

Have got someone lined up to post for me any announcement though so keep an eye out round about 14 Jan.  

Wishing all the HH ladies and their DPs/DHs whatevers!!!  all they wish for in 2008


Anyone want a krispy kreme donut?!


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

EBW, Wishing you the best, and a quick easy delivery ( if such thing exists)  Also a merry christmas and a happy new year!
You bet I want a krispy Kreme donut! the cream one!
Take care,
Future Mummy


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Marie#1, youstart treatment very very soon don't you! lots of   to you!
Future Mummy


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Can I have a krispy Kreme donut too please     I'm a sucker for them!!!!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

yep still some left hon x


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

bet they wont last long


----------



## hush (Dec 3, 2007)

My dear dear friends.......

Future Mummy, Julie, Fergali, Ali , EBW........Thank you so much for ur wishes and  

Firstly I am so so very sorry for not replying earlier...... I had no access to the internet as my laptop had crashed.... plz forgive 

And yes I am Pregnant........      

I had the beta on Monday.... it was 70.....
And I have the scan on 31st Dec Monday.
HH doesnt do a repeat beta.....but i really want one to see how my levels r doing. 

i know i shud be happy... and i am... but i have really bad, terrible lower tummy ache....... it stops me from doing what i do and still feeling if af coming.......

anyway girls.......  thanks for all the energy..... 
I am wishing u all lots of good wishes for 2008 and we will all be succesful........

I want a Krispy kreme too plz ....

xxxx Hush


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Wow hush congratulations      

Sending you lots of      for your scan and 9 month wait- 

Julie xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hush, I am so relieved! I thought that maybe as you were not posting the news were not good. I am so happy for you!  

I am sorry that you have tummy ache, surely it is normal while little one gets cosy inside? Lots of  and have a wonderful 9MW !

Future Mummy
P.S saw a krispy kreme today and thought of you EBW  and also got myself a donut. Damned donut , all on my thighs , your fault EBW!


----------



## Ali M 7482 (Feb 26, 2007)

Hush, OMG!!!  Congratulations!  I know it probably doesn't seem real now, but believe me it will when you see the first scan!  What lovely news in the run-up to Christmas.

Meanwhile, ladies, I'm off work from today until the new year, so I probably won't have access to a computer over the next week or so.  Just want to wish you all a very happy and prosperous 2008, and hope you manage to have a very well-deserved break in the next few days.

Lots of love
Ali
xx


----------



## rafs (Jan 26, 2007)

everyone

Hope everyone is well.  

FM - Have a wondeful time in France.  x

Julie - Have a fab time in Egypt - I'm sure you and DH will have a wonderful.  Keep positive, 2008 will be a great year for all of us      

Ali - hope you are keeping well x

Hush - hello and huge congratulations!!!! well done.   

Jo - I cannot believe you're only a few weeks away from meeting your little girl.  I am super thrilled for you.  Good luck and wishing you all the very best. please keep us all posted.   Will be thinking of you. xxx

Fergali - enjoy the mulled wine

Betty - how are you? i hope you are well.  


I'm off to New york to see family and won't be back until the 6th of January.  It won't be as relaxing for me & DH (my family can be quite hectic!!!), but really looking forward to spending time with everyone.  I can't wait.   I may not get a chance to pop in and say hello until I get back.  

So,  wishing you all a lovely Christmas everyone and wishing you all the very best in 2008!!!! 
will catch up with everyone in the new year.  

Sending lots of love to everyone.  Take care. 

   

Rafs xxx


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi ALL

Sorry, been rubbish at writing the new open plan office is taking its toll...

Hush - Congratulations!!

Rafs - Have a great time in NY what a nice place to be for xmas.

FM- Oh France your guarenteed good food and wine!!

Julie -Anne - Have a great time in Egypt, I am registed for Feb cycle

Ali M - Glad to hear your well - just thing you can have 3 of everything yummy now!!

EBW, Betty - Hello hope your both well

Have  a great xmas with all these lovely destinations ...I can only offer Harrow! but I am sure it will be great.

Take care and MERRY CHRISTMAS..

Tots


----------



## marie#1 (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm sorry I haven't replied in a while, I've been feeling a bit overwhelmed and trying to keep myself sane and calm! I'm feeling much better and really excited about my tx. Bring it on!
Hush-congratulations!
FM- my DH is French and heard that you get 5 free tries at IVF in France? Do you know if this is true? 

I'm starting the down reg on the 27th. 
Besides the cafeine and alcohol are there other liquids and foods you shouldn't consume during your tx? I've read that you should up your protein and water.

Wishing everyone a restful and happy holidays!  
ML


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Latest version any amendments let me know:  If you're lurking then do pop in and let us know how you're doing as we would love to hear how you're getting on and I can update the list 

*Our Hall of Fame! 23rd December 2007  * 
          

*LADIES NEXT UP FOR TREATMENT*  

*marie#1 * -starting DR for 1st ICSI - 27th Dec 07 
*Julie-Anne -* Going for 4th IVF Jan/Feb 08 
*Totyu-* Starting 2nd IVF Feb 08 
*yellowrose (Nicky)-* Starting 2nd cycleICSI this time Jan 08- 
*Jameson -* Looking to start 3rd ICSI 2nd cycle of ICSI around December / Jan 
*Mrsb2b -* looking to do 3rd IVF-FET in Jan 2008 

NEXT STEPS & FOLLOW UPS  

*Rafs-* Taking a break and TTC naturally   
*candistar1*- Taking a break after 1st ICSI Oct and looking to do tx again in the New Year subject to finance  
*Future Mummy - * following up after 3rd IVF Nov/Dec- looking at other clinics    
*Shania35 * having follow up after 1st IVF Nov  

*MUMMIES TO BE*  

*Hush*-  from FET Dec07 - scan booked 31st Dec Monday.  
*Olly - Good Luck Everyone -*  end of Oct after 2nd IVF   
*alim7482 (Ali)- *  21st Nov 07 after for 1st IVF   Twins!
*Angie -*  Aug from TTC naturally for now after 1st IVF    
*Miela -*  30th of May after ICSI  
*Pooks -*  18th of May 3rd IVF EDD is 25 January 08. 
*EBW1969 (Jo) * -  14th May EDD is 14th January 08.  
*Bilba - *  25th April 02.01.08  
*Lisax -*  10th of April - 17th December  

*HH MUMMIES * 

*RR-* Mummy to Daisy born Dec 2007  
*Rooth -* Mummy to girl born the 9th of Oct 07  
*Smileylogo (Emma) * Mummy to Jessica May born 4th Oct 07- 
*Midlands Lass -* Mummy to twins Finlay Euan (5lb 14) and Imogen Charlotte (6lb 5) born 21st September 07   
*Britgirl- * ]BFP(Naturally) Jan 07- mummy to a girl arrived Sept 07 
*Ants2 * - natural - BFP- mummy to Elliot Lawrence born 2 July 07 81b 12 
*Helen (Mrs GG) * - mummy to Alec Joseph John. 23rd May 07. 8lb 4oz 
*Macca * - mummy to- Flynn Thomas born 25th Mar 07 
*Scooter * - mummy to Thomas Paul Watson born on 24th March 07 (8b 4oz) 
*ThackM (Michelle) * - mummy to Matthew James born 20th March 2007 
*Cheery -* mummy to William, born 17 May 06 
*Woo (Wendy)* - mummy to Luke Michael English born 31 July 06 (8lb 2oz)  
*Shamrock -* mummy to Edward born 5 October 
*Vicky -* mummy to Sam born 8 October 
*Betty M * - mummy to Zac born 20 October 
*Nicolah -* mummy to a little girl born 14 December after natural 
*Clairol * - mummy to Austin James Ashby born 16 February 2007 

*Last updates of HH Girls who have not recently posted- love to hear how you are doing *

*Doodlebug -* consultation 1st Aug for ICSI - Do you have a date for your tx  
*Carrie P -* Was planning to do a cycle sep- Any news?
*Wannabemum07 (Caroline) * - Follow up with consultant Oct after 2nd IVF Aug- looking to go again soon 
*Chrisx- * Following up after after 2nd ICSI cycle sept-  

*HH Girls who have Moved to other Clinics- GoodLuck*

*loubeedood-* Doing tx at ARGC- Good luck  
*Poogie -* After IVF Aug/Sept moved to ACU   
*Odette -* going for 3rd IVF- at IVI Barcelona 2008 
*sarah2007*- Doing monitored cycle at ARGC-Dec 2007  
*Fergali-* After 2nd IVF and moving to Lister 2008 

If anyone else wants to have a go please do let me know. I have removed quite a few from the list that have not posted for a long time. If I have removed your and you are lurking or would like to be included again please let me know- thanks Julie ​


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

]



Hi All- wishing you all a very merry Christmas.

Lisax, Bilba, Jo & Melia - sending you masses of positive vibes for the arrival of your babies soon   

Marie- looks like we will starting around the same time except I'm doing a short protocol 

tots- not long until feb- have a lovely Christmas in Harrow 

Rafs- I'm looking forward to catching up in the New Year- have a fab time in NY  

Ali- glad your doing well- look after your beanie 

FM- you & Jo are krispy creme teases!!!  Have a fab time in France 

Hush- good luck for your scan   

Jo- good luck for Jan  

Betty- hope all is going well with your bennie   

Nicky, Jameson and Mrsb2b not long until we are all underway- lets hope there will be lots of BFP's to celebrate on the HH thread in the New Year    

I'm heading off to Egypt on the 25th .Have karaotype results back and all normal. Blood tests and follow up at st marys in Jan and starting a 4th & last    cycle at hh end of Jan. 
I will post when I'm back in the New Year- have a good one all

Julie xx


----------



## hush (Dec 3, 2007)

Dear     Future mummy, Ali, Julie-Anne, Jo, Fergali, Betty, Rafs, Tots, Marie and all the other girls....   


WISHING U ALL A MERRY MERRY CHRISTMAS AND HOPING PRAYING THAT 2008 WILL BE THE YEAR FOR EVERYONE.

I hope u all r doing well..... and plan to have a good time.... I will be with family and food...... and be seeing thru the fog..........

Lots of hugs and love..... 

xxxx
Hush


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Hope everyone had lovely Christmases and is looking forward to a great New Year.

Well Christmas was not so great here as I sadly miscarried my miracle natural pregnancy at 8 w. The lovely people at FMC tried really hard to persuade me I had my dates wrong but I knew I hadn't and that the baby arrested around 6 weeks. Anyway I am going to pick myself back up, remember how blessed I am already and hey if it happens again fantastic, if not well so be it. 

Love to all and a bountiful 2008 for everyone.
Bettyx


----------



## Cheery (May 2, 2005)

Betty M     thinking of you honey x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Betty I am so very sorry to read your news honey.  Nothing I can say but can give you a big  cyber 
Hush- great news.....good luck for tomorrow.

Tots am sending you a pm.

Big New year wishes to everyone.

Feeling a little relieved today as had boiler and fire "serviced"...erm  leak in boiler, fire dangerous amounts of CO..No good if this hadnt been sorted by the time beanie came home.....Have to have a valve put in the heating system (about £300) and a new fire at some point...hey ho.

Have had flu since boxing day, am on paracetamol and also antibs as again had blood protein and white cells in my sample on Friday.....

Catch you all soon.


----------



## loubeedood (Jan 31, 2007)

Betty

I am so sorry to hear your news    

Lxxxxx


----------



## hush (Dec 3, 2007)

Hello girls....

Betty- I am really sorry to hear ur news........ lots of hugs and i wish u get ur miracle again.....
EBW I hope u r doing well.... take care of urself....

I had my scan today....They saw 1 sac measuring 1.4mm but cudnt see a fetal pole.......by dates i shud be 6 weeks today but in the scan it said 4+ 5 weeks.....

The dr said that they shud have seen a fetus at this stage ...and has told me to come back next Monday for another scan........ to see if it has grown

I have been so upset and crying alot....... DH still thinks there is a chance but i m not that optimistic....... i have not had any bleeding since xmas day.....i really dont know what this means..... this has been a cruel year ..first the biochemical pergnancy now this........ sigh...... i realy wish for a miracle next week........ good luck to all for 2008 ..... i wish u all the happiness in teh world and tons and tons of positive wishes....

lots of love and adious to 2007
xxx
Hush


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hush honey I am sorry things are so up in the air for you atm.

I have read quite a few stories of successful catch-ups so am hoping and praying this is going to be the case for you.

Thinking of you.  

Can you post on the 1st tri section or bun in the oven or something or do a search and hopefully find some positive stories...As I just said there are many ladies on here who have had the same and are now fine.  Off the top of my head tabbycat222 is one of them- yep just checked and her profile says "6 week scan 1 week behind dates but beanie has amazingly caught up.  7, 8,9, 12,14 and 21wk scans all OK." she is now 37w.....  They are calling you back hon, and that means they havent given up on you yet.

sending you lots of        

May 2008 bring you your miracle xxx


----------



## hush (Dec 3, 2007)

Dear EBW,

Thank u so much for ur reply....... it meant so much.....
U have given me some hope and something i can hold onto at the back of my head.....

I will look up the threads u have mentioned and see what i come up with......

my sac was really nice and regular but they cudnt see anything inside....

I really hope and pray that my baby comes up on the screen next week....

Thank u so much my dear friend....... I am wishing the best for u and pray that ur healthy bouncy baby will be in ur arms soon....

Take care
xxx
Hush


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Happy New Year everyone! hope you all had a nice evening!
2008 will be our year girls! rock on 2008 bye bye 2007!


Betty, I am so sorry    

Hush, EBW is right, as they are asking you back, they are not sure of what is happening and it could very well be OK. Sending you   

EBW, hope you are feeling better, soon little beanie will be there! 


I had a lovely break in France with DH and my parents. 
I also organised a lap and hysteroscopy for 1st Feb ( to be confirmed, depending of cycle). I saw the aneasthesist and organised all the clinic paperwork, so ready to go.
I am having it done by the best surgeon there is , and people come from a long distance in France to have the procedure done by him. He is a Gynecologist and an obstetrician as well as a cancer specialist so he deals as much with fertility problems than very complex and difficult situations, and has the hands of a magician apparently, according to some people I spoke to.My mum 's friend had a lap done by him 20 years ago and she fell pregnant nat after , while other docs were telling her she would never fall pregnant. As he tries his best to avoid scarring he apparently only does 2 holes instead of 3 ( he said) so I am intrigued, but completely confident he will do an excellent job. He also uses removable stitches which is what Iwanted. 
So ,although I am a bit worried about a GA and the subsequent pain, I am happy I am in the best hands. I arrive at the clinic the day before and leave the day after, so 2 nights there, another difference with England when I would , I understand, arrive same day and leave same day. Thanks god I have quite a few days off left from 2007!
I then will stay a few days at my parents place and see him again to remove stitches and discuss results. 

Apart from that we had a great time resting and partying and the food and wines were excellent. DH and I played English and French trivial pursuit with my parents and we had so much fun.

Today we are taking it easy before starting work again tomorrow.I wish I was off until next week! Enjoying taking it easy!

Take care all,
Future Mummy


----------



## Ali M 7482 (Feb 26, 2007)

Hello all

Back on line now - happy new year to all.  Just a quick one from me as I'm trying to catch up with work.

Betty:  I am so, so sorry to hear your news.    Thinking of you.

Hush:  Don't give up hope.  There must still be a reason for hoping as they wouldn't have asked you to come back otherwise. When is your next scan?

FM:  wow - 1st Feb is really soon!  Things are moving!  

Hope everyone else is doing ok.  My beanies are certainly making their presence felt at the moment - spent all of new year's eve driving the porcelain bus, and currently existing on vitamin supplements, plain crackers and Coke.  Delicious...

Lots of love to all
Ali
x


----------



## hush (Dec 3, 2007)

Hello my dear friends....

I hope u all r well..... am ok...... still have some nausea, but hoping for a miracle on Monday..... thank you all for thinking of me......

FM..... wow sounds like u had a splendid time in France.......it is great meeting family esp parents...... Best of luck on ur lapro I hope it goes great........ I wud like to tell u that I had a lapro in 2006. Mine was for ovarian drilling and checking the dye flow thru the tubes...... and it went well..... I did have 3 holes done, with removable stitches........ only a tiny scar in my belly button can be seen... not the other 2....
I did have some trouble with the GA...as I always do..... just vomiting on the same evening....and some shoulder tip pain which os due to the air in the abdo cavity..... the shoulder pain did last 2 days but was not very bad.....and i was hope the next day....... for a day of 2 i had to bend and walk , just at a slight angle, but then all was fine.....
I do hope and pray that ur surgery goes well....... 

Ali.... how r ur babies doing? take care of urself.....

EBW..... u must be counting the days.....wow..... i hope u r well......and lot long now......for ur bundle of joy.....

love and hugs to all

HUSH


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

Hello ladies..


Betty M - so sorry to hear you sad news   

Hush - I just wanted to send you lots of love and luck for the scan, I know it cannot be easy with everything up in the air for you, sending you hope.

EBW- Hope your feeling better...

Ali M- glad to hear alls going well for you, have your tried those anti sickness wristbands, my sister used them and she suffered really badly!

Everyone - HAPPY 2008 may it bring each of us good health and bouncing babies 

Tots


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls, 
So happy it is the week end, about to leave work , and going out for a drink with DH.
Marie, sorry I forgot to answer your question: I never heard about 5 free tries in France. As a matter of fact none are free as far as I understand. But they are cheaper.
Usually clinics do easily 3 IVFs , after it depends on clinics. It may be cheaper for first 3, I don't know, I haven't enquired about it as it was not an option at the time. I know I would have to pay something though! but some of the blood tests would be partly reimbursed and maybe some docs consults with your European card. If you have a mutuelle ( French extra assurance) you would get more money back from of your expenses.( the more expensive the mutuelle is the more it will reimburse you. Some French companies offer the mutuelle payments as a bonus).
I don't have a mutuelle as I don't live in France I don't think it is worth it.

Are thinking of doing a cycle in France?where about?

Hush, thanks for the info regarding lap. I was on another thread and this lady had a scan at 6 weeks could not see anything, she went back on week 7 and they saw a little bean.
It depends of when implantation happens ( late inplantation can occur and cause the ultrasound not to detect a foetus) and maybe also the ability of the technician to perform a good ultrasound, at this stage where everything is so little. 
When women are pregnant normally they don't get a first scan for ages! ,the only reason we do when it is a treatment is they can'twait to say bye bye to us, send us back to our Gps, and NHS hospital and treat the new patients.  
So I am sending you lots of  

EBW, how are you and beanie! 10 days left , OMG!  

Ali, I hope you are feeling better. Do you have accu? apparently it helps at this stage of pregnancy from what other ladies on FF say.

Julie Anne, are you back yet?  hope you had a wonderful time in egypt. 

Hello to everybody else,

Future Mummy


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi FM

how are you doing!?

Im having a challenging day with bad stomach upsets and lots of pains this afternoon.  At one point they were quite frequent but its been over an hour and 20 mins since the last one so I havent got my coat on yet.  Trouble is I have "csection" head on and have kinda not been thinking about the possibility of going into labour.....! HA

Been at home now officially for 3d this year and I am going stir crazy already!!!

Need to think about dinner soon but cant be bothered to go down to the kitchen.

Hope everyone is ok.


----------



## hush (Dec 3, 2007)

Hello,

Good to hear from u lot....

EBW... i hope u r feeling better...... is the pain still there.... are they contractions....... 
btw what is the indication of the c section, is it coz of ivf

Do get ur self checked out to be safe..... i hope all is smooth and what ever happens is for the best for baby and u...... am thinking of u......
sending u lots of love and hugs........

FM.......  i m just waiting for Monday and hope for the miracle to come on the screen...... i really really wish it is as u say  and just late implantation......

Tots, Ali- hope u girls r doing well....... lots of love....

xxx
Hush


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Dont think they are contractions. No pattern and they have petered out (also lots of beanie movement would suggest not actually engaged!) Definitely not ready yet....ok my bag is packed but my head is saying 10 days to go....


C section- they couldnt TELL me to have one but said did I want to go down that route and when I said I had weighed things up and the answer was yes they said it was the best route!

Reasons as I understand it (no particular order).

1) Been through too much to get this far and best to keep stress to a minimum
2) Own and family gynae history
3) complications I had after my mmc in November 06
4) back problems 
5) Im old you know!


On my consent form under reasons it says "safe delivery of baby" so I guess that says it all.


Hush I am willing lots of        .  Why dont you pm tabbycat222 about how you are feeling hon.  May help to discuss this with someone who has been in your position.  She is the same dates as me now by the way.


----------



## hush (Dec 3, 2007)

EBW,

Good to hear that things have settled down, dear....
I hope baby grows a bit more and I will pray that she comes on time as scheduled..... in 10  days time

I do agree with ur decision for the c-section....... i wud go down that route too.....
not take any chance  with the stress or prolonged labour....or any unexpected surprises 

i really wish u have a smooth delivery and great recovery with ur baby....

take care of urself....

and yes i did read tabbycat222's posts...... i do hope i have the same miracle.....

lots of love and hugs
Hush


----------



## marie#1 (Nov 20, 2007)

Hi ladies,
FW- thanks for your reply about France. It was just something I had heard through a friend living in Nantes. (He was obviously wrong!) I was just wondering as DH and I have been seriously thinking of moving to Toulouse, but not for a few years. I'm hoping to have some success with fertility here in the UK before??

Hush- my best friend had a scan last year and was told the same thing as you. She was devastated. Like you, she was told to come back in a few days. She was expecting the worse but when she went for the scan all was well!! She now has a beautiful one year old baby boy. I'm sending you good vibes that the same will be true for you on Monday. All the best!

I'm on day 9 of injections and so far so good. I go for my first scan next Thurs. I'm feeling really positive about this whole experience, even though I know I still have far to go. It's not as scary as I was anticipating it to be...so far!

Have a great weekend everyone.
Marie


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Marie, great to hear from you and knowing that the D/R is going well. It is the worse part of the treatment I think so if by day 9 you are fine, then you are doing very well. I remember getting strong headaches, 24 hours a day nearly , felt hangovered for 2 weeks basically until I was able to get the stimulation started.
Lots of   to you,
Future Mummy


----------



## marie#1 (Nov 20, 2007)

Fw- thanks for that. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that things will continue to go well once I start the stimulation.
xx


----------



## hush (Dec 3, 2007)

Hello friends.....

Marie... thanks for the words of hope...... i really do hope for the same miracle tomoro......
I really hope this is the cycle for u.......
Good luck for the scan on Thursday..... 

EBW- Hope u r doing well and no false alarms.......a few more days left...... and the wait will be over......
take care of ur self....

Tots, FM, ......... thinking of u

lots of love and hugs
Hush


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi all


Happy New Year- !!!!!

I will do a big catching up post soon so hi to all. Just wanted to say Betty I'm so very sorry hun     I was really excited for you and can only imagine how you are feeling- take care.

Good luck EBW

Julie xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Thinking of you today hush and hoping things have caught up for you.

Sending you lots of


----------



## hush (Dec 3, 2007)

Hello EBW, 

Thank you for thinking of me.
Well i have good news..... They did the scan today and saw a fetal pole and heart beat..... the sac size is corresponding to 7 weeks........  while last week it was 4+5 weeks.

but the dr said that the heart beat was quite slow... and she is still concerned, so I will be scanned again next Monday..... 14th 

Has anyone heard abt a slow heart beat at 7 weeks......./ What can i do to help it.....??

I am a bit relieved and did try to stay calm.... but u know that the worry never goes......i did get my miracle today...and really really hope and pray that it stays with me... plz stay with me, my baby......

Now i will be going loony for another week,,,, any advise how to get my baby's heart beat faster? I have been so sick the last week and cant tolerate anything, except crumbs....... not even water, i think i m delydrated.....

EBW..... how u doing? Just a week to go. I hope all is going as planned and I pray that u have a good recovery...... U r always in my mind

Lots of hugs and love
Hush


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hush honey so glad things are a bit better for you but very sad that things are still somewhat in limbo.  Have been thinking about you a lot this week and praying for you and your "bean". Really hope things do continue to improve.  It must be so hard to be having to wait another week.  I wont be online to see the outcome of the next appointment but will keep up the         prayers and vibes.

Although things arent as "wonderful" statistics wise for you compared to if the heartbeat had been normal yesterday it is still possible for the heartbeat to be up to normal by the next u/s. You are higher risk even if the heartbeat is better next week but it is still possible for things to be ok.  I have seen various statistics quoted from 50/50 to 60/40 and am really hoping you can swing the odds to your favour.  (Odds can be overturned, I know, I had a 1% chance dont forget). 

Keep fighting little bean       

Sorry I cant give you any concrete information, or be overwhelmingly positive there are a lot of negative stories out there but there are also quite a few positive ones where things have improved.  Sadly I dont think there is anything you personally can do at this point, just try and take things as easy as possible.  Perhaps you could post this on general pgy chit chat and see if anyone has any personal experience?

sending you a huge


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Hush,
Wonderful news about baby! However so frustrating that you have to wait another week.
Did you talk to a doc or just the nurse or scanning person? 
You mention you may be a bit dehydrated? it is very important you drink water. Your baby benefits from it too. 
at least 2 litres a day.
I am really thinking of you , and came on the FF just to see if there was any news. Sending you  
Future Mummy


----------



## marie#1 (Nov 20, 2007)

Hello Hush,
That is great news that they found a heart beat during the scan!!
I'm afraid I don't know much about how to improve this, but I do know that rest and relaxation goes along way. 
What a stressful time for you, but try and stay positive!! (I would hope that if they were really worried they wouldn't have sent you home and said to come back in a week?)
Try and do things that will help you relax and keep your mind off things, this week.
I'm sending good vibes your way that things will sort themselves out.
Marie


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Hush - sorry you are still a bit in limbo land. You have a heartbeat and a sac of the right size which is great sp try and avoid thinking about the speed of the heartbeat. 

EBW - I bumped into Miela at our local coffee shop today - first time in a year which given our proximity is a bit crazy. She looked really well - lovely neat bump - and has only 4 weeks to go.  She said she will text you.  I think I have persuaded her to text to let us know when the baby arrives. It was great to catch up even if my two were incredibly badly behaved.......

Hello everyone
bettyx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks for that Betty M.  Its great to know she is doing ok x


----------



## hush (Dec 3, 2007)

Hello girls....

FM, Marie, EBW, Betty--- thank you all for the energy...

FM -it was the ultrasonographer who told me to come back next week. She was dr amalia georikaki... I think she is Greek. Well she is the one who did the ET too....

I really trying to relax and stay positive......another week.... but i pray that all will be well and my baby stays with me....
am trying ti drink a lot of water too......

I hope u all r well.....
Marie- hope ur follicles r growing.....

lots of luve and hugs
Hush


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hush, I think I see the one you mean. She is a doc and always negative. 
The sonographer who is there and is not a doc is very nice and see things better on her equipment ( very advanced one), maybe you can ask for her tomorrow. Or does it have to be adoc who does the ultrasound? the lady I am thinking about does ultrasounds when the docs can't see very well on their machines. theyalways send me to her becaus eof my adenomyosis. I can't remember her name though.Maybe one of the girls can. She is the sonographer technician. I think she is indian. Very beautiful. 

I went to the lister yesterday at the open evening and was quite impressed. I even managed to talk to doc and ask a couple of questions regarding my case. 
What I will do now is get the blood tests tomorrow NHS, have the lap in February ( probably delayed because of cycle) and then with all my results wil go for a private consultation at the Lister, then make a decision if I do a 4th and last IVF, where I do it or if I only do a fet.

Future Mummy


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

I think it was the greek lady who was talking about abandoning my cycle......is there another one that sounds greek?


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

don't think so.


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Good luck hush    

I too have found the Greek lady doctor cold & negative in the  past. In the past I've even pretended not to hear my name called if it is busy and a few people are doing scans if she calls my name off the list     oh well no worries next time as will be having scans on Harley st. I've delayed my 4th ivf as 2nd lot of blood tests next week at st marys and my review with Mr Magara is not until mid Feb. No point in doing the cycle until I've got these results- also dh heading downunder in feb. Looking like I'll be starting beg march ish

Hi to all

Julie xxx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Nice to hear from you Julie Anne. How was the hols?

Naughty girl avoiding the doc!    I decided at last IVF I did not want any of them to scan me so took the appointments  with sonographer straight away, she never hurts and is better as diagnostic even though not a doc. 
The only doc I would let scan me over there now , would be Anna.
She must be approaching maternity leave now by the way.How weird it must be to be treated by somebody about to give birth!

EBW, a week at the most, how are you feeling?  

Future Mummy


----------



## Fergux (May 3, 2007)

Hi All,

Just thought i'd pop in to say hi and see how everyone is doing.

Hush - thoughts are with you  
EBW - not long now - good luck
FM - glad the lister thing was OK, re their scanning you can book direct with a particular person, i've had 2 scans both with the same (excellent) lady, who has been doing IVF for 20 years & has literally seen it all!
Julie - Hello! 

I'm starting my 3rd cycle in 3 weeks @ the Lister - so sorta looking forward to that

Good luck everyone   
Fergali
x


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

Hello Ladies

Hope you are well...

Hush - Good Luck
Fergali and FM - please let me know how you do at the Lister

I was hoping to move to Harley st but their 9-.5.00 routine scrapped that plan.

Anyway...got my new year off with a bang literally...

Hubby and I were involved in a motorway accident (shunted from behind) by a van with a drunk driver.


So have limited access to the internet, but will be wizzing by to see how your all doing...not really able to type (this is being done v.v.slowly)

and have lost my car   

So need lots of luck to recover for next cycle, 

Also NHS appt at Guys has come through - anyone any experience of them?

Tots


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi all

Sent you a pm back tots...hope you recover soon hon.  I know theres a Guys thread on here somewhere but dont you go abandoning us!

Good luck for March Julie-Anne

Fergali nice to see you.  Doing ok here just a bit bored stuck at home!  Ok a lot bored....

FM - 5 days til I go in. Still seems a long way off and then I think 5 days ago was Saturday and it seems a bit close.

Right well I didnt get up til 11 today (well got up to see DP off on a 3 day course  at 7 but snuck back into bed).  Better get dressed soon.


----------



## Ali M 7482 (Feb 26, 2007)

Just had to chip in when I saw the greek dr being mentioned!  The only time when I felt that communications were poor at any stage of my cycle was when I had to speak to her.  She phoned me to let me know when my EC would be and when I queried the low number of follies I had produced she basically said "yes that is a low number.  That's probably because of your FSH levels which are surprisingly high for someone of your age.  Be grateful that you got any follies at all".  Bear in mind that this was the first time I had heard anything about my FSH levels, and had thought until then that I was basically a "normal" case - in fact after the FSH blood test I had queried whether my levels were normal and were told that they were.  I told her that this was a massive shock as nobody had told me about this before and her reaction was "well that's how it is and what do you expect me to do".

Hush: hang on in there.  Thinking of you.

Tots: how awful for you.  Hope you and DH are ok.

EBW: 5 days is VERY close!!!!

Fergali: best of luck at the Lister, fingers crossed and let us know how it goes.

Love to all
Ali
x


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Tots, OMG, areyou OK? have you got a broken arm,as you say that you can't really type? How scary it musthave been. I hope you can prosecute the idiot behind your car.

Fergali, I wish you the very best at Lister. If I do decide to have a 4th IVF, and at the lister, I will ask you for a few more details if you don't mind, such as what is the name ofthat wonderful scan person! The are quite rare really !

I am not sure If I ever mention the Greek doc tirade to you all. 
I was waiting for their phone call to know which dosage the next day and when I take my trigger shot. We are Friday afternoon.Nobody calls, I stipulated my work phone or home phone as I can take messages but not my mobile as bad reception at the time , had to change handset.
Anyway nothing happens , I am reluctant to call as they don't like it and always say don't call us we will call you 
So I call eventually ( 4pm), of course can't get through to doc, so leave a message at reception for somebody to call. Nobody calls. I suddenly get my mobile ringing , there is a message that arrived 1 hour after it was left, for some reason the reception was really poop, and of course I can't hear a thing of the message except call back if ... questions. 
I call again, everything is closed at 4.45 , I have to call the emergency number and speak to the doc on call , I leave a message with whoever picked up, and guess who calls me back the lovely Greek lady. Then she starts telling me off for waiting so late, and "it is a good thing I have your notes otherwise what do you do? this is so important and you don't call? you are not the only one to do that( I bet) , you need to be more careful, with timing "blahblah...I tried to say that I tried to call and asked for them not to use my mobile number , but she would not even listen!
Anyway, after 5 mns I got my info.
A complete asshole I think she is.
She was there at EC and ET but as I had asked Dr Lavery to put a note saying Anna and nobody else ( due to my hidding left ovary and adenomyosis), all she did with me was look! I did not want her around , but I guess you can't ask her to   off! 
I have also noticed she likes a good gossip with males docs and is a bit quick at smiling behind people's back.
So as you can see , I like her loads. 

Sorry for the long post, but she really gets on my nerves and thinking about it brought back all the annoyance I had at the time. 

Apart from that , did the blood test firstthing early morning then went to Euston to genetic lab with 2 samples for Karyotype ( as my hospital does not test that, buthappyto take the blood), and will get answer in a few weeks. 
I had 8 vials taken today and felt quite dizzy after. I did all the testing possible plus the HIV< Hep and rubella so that is done and again valid a year, and my iron levels as theyare always a bit low even though I am not anemic.

I can't believe the NHS could not transport the blood samples! anyway, I probably accelerated the process 
Have a nice afternoon.
Future Mummy


----------



## hush (Dec 3, 2007)

Tots..... I hope u and Dh are ok.... Am really sorry to hear what u have been thru. very shocking...... hope u recover quickly. Have they caught the drunk driver in the van

EBW.... a few days left!!!!! it must be quite difficult near the end, but hopefully it will be over and u will have ur baby in ur arms.....      u will be one lucky person

FM-  i dont know the indian sonographer's name , but yes she is a very sweet person and always has the time to explain to u what is happening......  she did most of my scans in July.....
It is good to met with the drs at Lister..... i hope it helps in ur decision ....best wishes

Julie-Anne... haha ha  i have done that too..... the greek dr had called ,my name once and i didnt want her to do it, so i hide behind one of the screens.......then she went onto the next person... and then when Anna came she said my name and i popped out....  ha ha ha .. hmm so there r other ppl who do this.....

Ali, Fergali.. thanks for thinking of me........ wishing the best for u

hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxx
Hush


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

then you have the greek doc who is never busy, and always seem to wait for something in scan area. I know why now 
Future Mummy


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

That's it, I am getting stressed. 
I have a laparoscopy and dye in Feb, and thought it would be fine , a bit of pain but ok whitin a few days, and there is a thread called lap and dye on the in between treatment, and they are saying that it took them 2 weeks to get over the pain and 4 weeks to be really ok.
God, Having it in France and therefore having to fly back with a suitcase, if I am still in a lot of pain at the time of travel ( a week later) itis goingto be hell. I have to be 100% to go back to work 2 days after my arrival back. If the stitches can't be taken out by surgeon (I am seeing him 6 days after procedure), then I will have the nurse here doing it on the Monday night after work. Am I mad to organise all that? I can't get a sick note from GP as I am having the procedure overseas.I suppose if I am in a lot of pain I can go and see him after I am back and take another couple of days of, although at work they won't like it. 
Future Mummy


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi futuremummy 

I've had 5 lap & dyes (4 with hysteroscopies and 1 also included a cystocopy)...all have involved extensive surgery to remove severe endo & adhesions (have had diathermy, laser and/or excision as well as adhesiolysis).  I've not only had endo/adhesions removed but uterine adhesions, polyps and a fibroid....AND corrective surgery to bicornuate/septate uterus 

Despite all this surgery, I've only been signed off for 2 weeks (once was longer admittedly).  Yes, it can take longer to fully recover and to feel the benefits of the surgery but this is after quite a bit of "work" done ! 

If you're only having a diagnostic lap/dye then I'm sure you'll be perfectly fine.  We all heal at varying rates but if your op is just for investigative purposes then I'm sure you'll be fine within a week....just take it easy !

Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## JandJ (Jan 10, 2008)

Hello ~ I am new here so not really sure what I am doing ~ any help would be much appreciated please....

Am I on the right board from people receiving IVF/ICSI at Hammersmith Hospital?

Good luck to anyone out there going through treatment.


----------



## Ali M 7482 (Feb 26, 2007)

FM: please try not to worry about it.  I had a lap last year on a Friday and was back at work the following Wednesday - and this was after a lot of clearing out of endo and cyst.  At that stage I wouldn't say I was completely 100% - the scars did hurt if I prodded them or if I laughed/sneezed - but I was basically fine to get on the tube, walk around and do normal day to day things.  The whole way through I was fine with Nurofen as opposed to anything stronger.  If you are still in pain when you get back then I'm sure your GP will sort you out with something.  Meanwhile, are you sure you will need stitches removed?  For mine they didn't use stitches - they just glued me back together! - so nothing needed removing.

JandJ: hello and welcome to the Hammies board!!  Yes, you are in the right place if you're having treatment at HH.  All of us on here have had or are currently having treatment there, or else we will be in the future.  Do tell us a bit about yourself, and if you've got any questions about HH or the treatment generally I'm sure we will all be happy to help.  Personally I don't know how I would have got through my treatment without the girls to keep me sane!

Love to all
Ali
x


----------



## JandJ (Jan 10, 2008)

Hey Ali

Yes I will be having treatment at HH am due to go in on 7th Feb, Just called them as we had bloods done last year but was told we need to do them again before our cycle starts but the lady i spoke to there said they are valied for 2 years? is this right?
We had them done in June time 06 I think as we weer suppose to start in Aug/sept 06 but cancelled as dh and i were getting married..
Been told that I have to have internal scan also as had ultrasound to check for cysts etc and all ok...and hubby needs to do another Sa test which i am worried about as he had low count and poor morph last time. 
I have my co-ordination appt on the 7th ~ can you tell me what to expect?
The last doc i saw there was a lady think she was sweedish made me feel so relaxed as I have stressed i need to see women due to my past but they have said they will do their utmost for me.

Thanks and good luck to you and eveyone else x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi JandJ

Dont I know you from somewhere    ??!!

Glad you found us and hope you find FF as helpful as I have.

They are a great bunch on here, very supportive!

HH may want to do bloods again, some clinics like their own results I guess...

As for your coordination appt, lots of forms, booking in for scans/bloods/anything else they think useful or necessary.  Heck I cant remember mine perhaps one of the other peeps can tell you what happened at theirs.

Anyway hope you have a good look around FF, I wont be here probably for a bit but will leave you with these lovely ladies!

FM- I have had one Lap and 2 hystos (the second Hysto involved getting rid of a lot of scarring).  In all cases I was fine within a few days.  Dunno if a lap & dye is any different recovery wise but try not to worry I am sure you will recover fine.  I had disposable stitches with my lap too.

Anyway had my appt today, all seems ok.  Beanie is 4/5 engaged so always possible I wont make it til Monday without things kicking off....  Also all this worry about restricted growth possibilities with IVF and this little girl is currently guestimated at 7.5-8lb.......lol

Dunno when I will be here again so will just keep saying bye for now when I am on here....lol

Catch you all soon x


----------



## JandJ (Jan 10, 2008)

Hey you ~ glad you posted and all is ok with you.
Thanks again for you know what! lol

I can't believe you are gonna be having your lil bundle any day soon.

I did hv bloods done at HH already but guess they want them again ~ o well here goes to a Great 2008 Fingers x'd.

J x x x


----------



## Ali M 7482 (Feb 26, 2007)

JandJ:  On the co-ord appointment, we started in a room with lots of other couples (around 12 or 13 couples in total I think).  I am quite a nosey person so I was really interested to see the other couples there!  There is a nurse who talks to you as a group and goes through what will happen on your cycle, but tbh they don't tell you much more than is in the pack you've already been given.  They show you how to inject etc.  Then each couple goes off and see a nurse individually.  The nurse checks that you have filled in the consent forms correctly and you can ask questions about the treatment etc if you want to.  They also check that you are up to date with your tests so if any have slipped through the net you will be asked to do them.  If you haven't done IVF before you may also have a cervical assessment, where they check how easy ET will be - but that depends on what time of the month you are.  I was at the wrong stage so I did mine when I was next at HH.

The last thing I remember happening was that they give you a little blue back pack containing your syringes and needles and a sharps bin, and they also give you your prescription which you take to the pharmacy to pick up the buserelin for d/regging.  At this point I started getting quite excited as I really felt that my treatment was beginning.

I went to HH on NHS so the above might be different if you are a private patient, I'm not sure.

Hope that helps!
love
Ali
x


----------



## Lisax (Feb 12, 2007)

Good afternoon Ladys,

Just to let you all know that my little girl Leyla was born on 12th December she is lovely thank you all for you help I don't think I could have done the IVF without all your help...
Sending you all lot's of      and   

Lisa xx


----------



## JandJ (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi Ali

Yes we are funded on the NHS so hoping it will be as you hav said ~ I have had another read through my pack today and it says about a cervical assesment I am really worried about this so much actually well all of it I really hope I can have a female most times if not all the time...

I think I will be ok to have that done as it will be about 1 and a half wks before my next af is due.
I called the HH today and said about the bloods but they told me they were valid for 2 years~ do you know if this is right? we may have to have them done again.

Also not sure when dh has to have SA done again ~ any ideas? is suppose to be done before co-ordination appt? as his last test was about June 06 if not before.

Also congrats to you Lisa on the arrival of your baby girl x


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Lisa, fantastic !congratulations !

JandJ, welcome to the thread. 

Ali, Minxy, EBW and everybody thanks for your reassuring words.
I trust the French surgeon completely but it will not be just an investigative procedure, whatever he will find he will deal with it ( he said), remove, laser...I'd rather he didthatthan going through a second GA.
Although no laparotomy.
We know he will find adhesions and maybe a cyst or something on the right ovary since first IVF, it looks a bit weird, but I am more concerned about left side as there is a possibility that adhesions between left ovary and bowel!
Apparently no endo although will know for sure after lap, and of course checking the tubes and as it looks like left one is blocked as thedye did not go in last time when they tried via a catheter and local anesthetic but they said it was maybe due to muscle spasm as it was too painful to continue, but right tube was fine.

Itis just that thread that makes it sound a bit scary. I have a weird neck and muscle spasm at times thatcan be painful so a GA and them blowing gaz inside will probably get a muscle chain reaction. Last time I had a GA they put my neck in such position that I could not turn my head for 2 days! 

Anyway, compared to all the procedures you had Minxy , it is indeed nothing!
I hope your cold is getting better 

Future Mummy


----------



## Ali M 7482 (Feb 26, 2007)

JandJ, please try not to worry.  For all of the internal exams I had a female, either a doctor or a nurse, and I expect that you could ask for a female if that would make you more comfortable.  I had a male nurse taking blood samples a couple of times though.  I don't remember anyone saying that bloods were valid for 2 years, and I would have thought that recent results were of more value to them than ones which were 2 years old.  I think all of mine were done by HH in the 3 months prior to my treatment starting.  Having said that, all of my blood tests before then had been done outside the HH - perhaps they are happy with older results if they did them themselves.  I can't help with the timing of the SA I'm afraid - I know DH had lots but can't remember when.  If he needs one I expect you would be told at the co-ord appointment.

Lisa: many congratulations on the birth of Leyla!  what a lovely name.  Hope you and the little one are doing ok.

Love

Ali
x


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Jandj, yes you can request a female doc. Better to call them in advance and ask, it gives them chance to organise it.
Future Mummy


----------



## marie#1 (Nov 20, 2007)

Lisa- Congratulations!! What great news!
JandJ- I started my tx on 27Dec, just went today for my suppressed scan and cervical assessment. It's really not as bad as you think. The assessment is uncomfortable, but similar to a smear. And once it's done, you're fine.
My apt went well today, I'm starting my FSH injections tonight. I'm hoping that it doesn't make you feel more emotional than the d/r has been making me feel these last few days. (Crying, for no reason, especially on my way to work (I walk) is now my new thing People must think I'm crazy!)


----------



## JandJ (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi Girls

Thanks for your kind words ~ I will be speaking to HH tomo as they called me back today and i missed the call   , anyhow should get the answers that I am looking for tomo.
It's such a lovely thing for me to be able to talk to ppl that are going to HH or been there as I have not had this before and with all the insight you girls are giving me I will feel a little more comfortable when we get there..

With regards to the SA they had requested one but didn't tell us when dh had to do it so I suppose this is something i can ask tomo aswell.

J x


----------



## hush (Dec 3, 2007)

Lisa- Congratulations..... I hope both baby and u r doing well.

JandJ- Welcome........ good luck on ur cycle..... I had my first IVF on the NHS in July and then just had my FET in Dec by which I am pregnant....... Just relaz and take it one day at a time......
I didnt tell many ppl... infact I didnt tell anyone I was taking injections and IVF..... it made me think less of it and not worry , abt answering any questions........ , so my advise wud be take it easy. Write all the questions u have on a paper, even if it seems silly, just do ask it, that is what the co-ordi clinic os for. To answer all our Q. And of course we r here to help u get thru it.

FM- I hope u r not stressed anymore.....I think everyone varies and it depends what they r having done inside them...... I had a diagnostic lapro, with ovarian drilling and dye test. I was walking fine in 2 days.......simple pain killers got rid of the pain...... so hope fully u will be in the best hands...and u will recover fine..... bets wishes.

EBW----- wishing u lots of health and happiness.... will be thinking of u everyday till u come back...... i really hope u DH have a wonderful experience and u have ur bouncy baby very soon.... lots of hugs

Ali, Marie, Julie- Anne------------ wishing all is going well....

Hush


----------



## JandJ (Jan 10, 2008)

Hiya Hush

I was looking at your mail and you say that you got a biochem pg first time ~ what is that?

Can you also explain about d regging to me as I dont really know what this is?

Thanks hunni and a big congrat to you on your pregnancy x x


----------



## hush (Dec 3, 2007)

JandJ

Well when I had my first IVF. I had mild OHSS and was admitted in HH for 4 days but then it started to disappear .. and i got better. 
If it stays they say that it is a good sign and gets a bit worse if pregnant.

After the 2 ww, when i was to have the blood test, my beta came 14, which is quite low. and i started bleeding the same night. I bled on and off 6 days and then the repeat beta a week later was 0.

The consulatnt said that the embryp tries to implant but just doesnt, may be abnormal... really no reason.

But I have read that some ppl can have a low beta and it can raise and be normal...

Anyway.... the down reggy is that i was on the long protocol.
I started the buserelin injection on day 21 of period 0.5 ml subcutaneous. everyday.
Scanning is down after 2 weeks(i think). and then when all is suppressed u start the gonal F which starts to grow the follicles..... U yake then abt 2 weeks.....
the dose varies and the number of days varies..... it depends on how u respond.... the dr will tell/ cal u and tell what is happening andwhat u do next.

Then when all is good and the follicles r abt more than 15mm in size (i think that is the size, as i have forgotten) then u r told when to take the last inj and when to take ovitrelle which is the last inj to cause the final maturation......

and r told when to come for egg collection, which is under GA.....and u have ti take progesterone medication in some form......
I hope i havent left anything out ........if i have plz girls correct me.....

u will get all the forms and will ahve to read them.
U keep the form that explains all what u have to do in a flow chart..... everything is very clear and there r no confusions but u can ask then again at any time to be sure.......

u have to relax......juts take it one day at a time..... try not to think alot abt it..... i know it is easier said than done....a nd I for one am i total loony who has freaked  this cycle the most.

but best wishes..... i really hope it works for u first time......

Hush


----------



## JandJ (Jan 10, 2008)

Ok thanks for that I kinda get it (I think) I suppose once I have been in then things will seem alot clearer to me at the moment my heads one big fuzz ~ lol

Getting tad worried about ov because sometimes I get so much pain like i have at the moment i cannot describe it ~ not every month I get it but sometimes and not sure if this is going to affect anything I have the pain like when you are constipated I guess and it hurts to the left hand side of my lower back and to the left hand side of my lower abdomen, not sure what is going on earlier I was getting fluttering type sensation in my tummy had it y'day aswell not felt anything like that before just get worried about everything and hope it's not going to affect anything.

Anyway sorry to ramble and thank you for your help x


----------



## marie#1 (Nov 20, 2007)

Hi ladies,
A quick question for all of you who've already gone through IVF. How long did you take off work for EC, ET and 2ww (i.e. is it important to have bed rest/take it easy after ET?)
I was never planning on taking time off after ET but have read on FF that lots of women think this is very important??
xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

tried both ,rest and no rest, did not make any difference for me. IVF docs advise me  to continue as normal and my accu said that important to keep blood flow in womb, so if I go for a 4th IVF I will not take time off , except on the days of EC and ET course, and usually the time ( one day ) in between , as sometimes you can be a bit bruised.
Future Mummy


----------



## Ali M 7482 (Feb 26, 2007)

Hi Marie
For EC I took off the whole day, but was back at work the following day.  For ET I took off the morning and then worked from home in the afternoon, but for the rest of the 2ww I was back at work.
The drs say you don't need bed rest after ET as there isn't any proof that it increases your chances, so I think it's really a personal choice as to what you do.  In my own case I didn't want to feel like TTC was taking over my life, so I was quite keen to get back to work afterwards.  I have a desk-based job so it wasn't such a big deal for me, but I did stop going to the gym during the 2ww, and tried not to lift anything too heavy.
I can totally understand why some people prefer the bed rest option though - they want to focus on TTC and feel like they are doing absolutely everything possible.
Obviously in my case, my approach worked - but who knows, if it hadn't I would probably always have wondered whether my going back to work had had something to do with it.
Hope that helps!
love
Ali
x


----------



## marie#1 (Nov 20, 2007)

FM and Ali- thank you for your reply. I'm going to take your advice and not take any time off work for 2ww. I think it's best to keep my mind busy and go about life as normal.
Thanks again,
xx


----------



## yellowrose (May 22, 2007)

Hi Hammies

I am now back from my holiday to Sri Lanka and just catching up on emails as well as this thread!

Lisa - congratulations on your new arrival!

Hush - congrats on your BFP. Keeping everything crossed for your scan tomorrow.

EBW - Thinking of you tomorrow - you must be so excited! I can't believe the baby is actually going to be here. It's gone so quick!

Rafs - How was NY??

Tots - how are you now? What a rough start to the new year.

Betty - I am so sorry to hear your news. Thinking of you.

Fergali - good luck for your next cycle at the Lister.

Ali - how are the 2 beans?

Marie - on my 1st cycle, apart from the days off for the EC and ET I also took time off for for my 2ww and got a biochemical pregnancy. I didn't stay in bed the whole time but took it easy, watched videos, met friends for lunch etc. I don't have a desk job so thought it was the best thing for me as I am on my feet most of the day, also I didn't want the emotional stress of work. I am going to do the same again this time.

JandJ - welcome to this thread. My experience of the coordination appointment was very rushed. Mine was with the male nurse Karl who was lovely but clearly rushed off his feet. They say you get an hour with the nurse but it was more like 20 mins to go through the protocol, injections etc. Have a list of questions in case you leave feeling you have missed something. Everything is in the protocol but you can always ring them to ask more questions. Good luck.


As I said, I am back from my hols and a bit jet-lagged. We had a fantastic time. Sadly no natural BFP. I am still taking my anti-malarials which end on Thursday. Was a bit upset as my pet fish died while I was away. I don't think it was well before we left, and was sad as he was my good luck charm. Hope this isn't a bad sign for 2008.

To update you on my treatment - before I went off on my hols I had planned to do a private cycle starting while I was away as my NHS cycle was not due to come through until April/May. So bought my first 2 meds. Then was advised to wait a month until the antimalairals were out of my system. Then, just before we left, I was told my NHS cycle had come through but not to start down regulating until Feb. This is great news but I am annoyed that I bought my meds - has anyone been in this situation and got them reimbursed? I am going to try and get that money back as it is quite a lot but not sure how successful I will be. Anyway, at least the bulk of the treatment will be covered.

So I will be joining a few of you starting cycles in Feb!

Keep well,
Nicky x


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Welcome Bobbi!
I always get confused about this. Better check with your local PCT. some accept it others put you on the waiting list again ( but don't cancel it) and some even take away one free try out of your 2 or 3 free try NHS. ( the number of tries depend on your age and where you live!)as they count the private try as one try.
It is quite unbelievable actually. However most let you keep all your free treatments
Sorry I can't help more.
Future Mummy


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

I am sure your PCT can say for sure, and maybe even the admin people at HH, they usually have to deal with the requests for NHS treatments so maybe they can advise you.I think one of them is called Debbie.
Future Mummy


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

EBW you will probably not see this post as you are ready to go to clinic early tomorrow ( unless you are there already?) but thinking of you, wonderful it is D day and you get to meet little one!   
Future Mummy


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

LOL FM still here just.....cant settle!!  Thanks hon.

Gonna put my hypnotherapy cd on in a mo and try and get some shut eye!

Welcome bobbi sorry cant stop but hope to "see" you again in a week or 2...!


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Latest version any amendments let me know:  If you're lurking then do pop in and let us know how you're doing as we would love to hear how you're getting on and I can update the list 

*Our Hall of Fame! 14th January 2008  * 


*LADIES DR, STIMMING OR ON 2WW *

*marie#1 * -started DR for 1st ICSI - 27th Dec - Stimming from 10th- EC? ​
*LADIES NEXT UP FOR TREATMENT*  

*Jenine -* Starting 2nd ICSI mid Jan- Short protocol- 
*Julie-Anne -* Going for 4th IVF 08 
*Totyu-* Starting 2nd IVF Feb 08 
*yellowrose (Nicky)-* Starting DR for 2nd cycle ICSI this time Feb 08- 
*Jameson -* Looking to start 3rd ICSI 2nd cycle of ICSI around December / Jan 
*Mrsb2b -* looking to do 3rd IVF-FET in Jan 2008 
*bobbi3 * - Welcome! Waiting for NHS HH treatment to come up & considering a private cycle in the meantime 
*JandJ -* Welcome!- appointment Feb and starting IVF/ICSI March- 
*Shania35 * Hoping to do 2nd IVF early 2008 

NEXT STEPS & FOLLOW UPS  

*Rafs-* Taking a break and TTC naturally   
*candistar1*- Taking a break after 1st ICSI Oct and looking to do tx again in early 2008 subject to finance   
*Future Mummy - * laparoscopy and dye booked in France Feb after 3rd IVF. Looking to move to Lister   

*MUMMIES TO BE*  

*Hush*-  from FET Dec07 - scan booked 31st Dec Monday.  
*Olly - Good Luck Everyone -*  end of Oct after 2nd IVF   
*alim7482 (Ali)- *  21st Nov 07 after for 1st IVF   Twins!
*Angie -*  Aug from TTC naturally for now after 1st IVF    
*Miela -*  30th of May after ICSI  
*Pooks -*  18th of May 3rd IVF EDD is 25 January 08. 
*EBW1969 (Jo) * -  14th May EDD is 14th January 08.  
*Bilba - *  25th April 02.01.08  

*HH MUMMIES * 

*Lisax -* Mummy to Leyla born on 12th December 07 
*RR-* Mummy to Daisy born Dec 2007  
*Rooth -* Mummy to girl born the 9th of Oct 07  
*Smileylogo (Emma) * Mummy to Jessica May born 4th Oct 07- 
*Midlands Lass -* Mummy to twins Finlay Euan (5lb 14) and Imogen Charlotte (6lb 5) born 21st September 07   
*Britgirl- * ]BFP(Naturally) Jan 07- mummy to a girl arrived Sept 07 
*Ants2 * - natural - BFP- mummy to Elliot Lawrence born 2 July 07 81b 12 
*Helen (Mrs GG) * - mummy to Alec Joseph John. 23rd May 07. 8lb 4oz 
*Macca * - mummy to- Flynn Thomas born 25th Mar 07 
*Scooter * - mummy to Thomas Paul Watson born on 24th March 07 (8b 4oz) 
*ThackM (Michelle) * - mummy to Matthew James born 20th March 2007 
*Cheery -* mummy to William, born 17 May 06 
*Woo (Wendy)* - mummy to Luke Michael English born 31 July 06 (8lb 2oz)  
*Shamrock -* mummy to Edward born 5 October 
*Vicky -* mummy to Sam born 8 October 
*Betty M * - mummy to Zac born 20 October 
*Nicolah -* mummy to a little girl born 14 December after natural 
*Clairol * - mummy to Austin James Ashby born 16 February 2007 

*Last updates of HH Girls who have not recently posted- love to hear how you are doing *

*Doodlebug -* consultation 1st Aug for ICSI - Do you have a date for your tx  
*Carrie P -* Was planning to do a cycle sep- Any news?
*Wannabemum07 (Caroline) * - Follow up with consultant Oct after 2nd IVF Aug- looking to go again soon 
*Chrisx- * Following up after after 2nd ICSI cycle sept-  

*HH Girls who have Moved to other Clinics- GoodLuck*

*loubeedood-* Doing tx at ARGC- Good luck  
*Poogie -* After IVF Aug/Sept moved to ACU   
*Odette -* going for 3rd IVF- at IVI Barcelona 2008 
*sarah2007*- Doing monitored cycle at ARGC-Dec 2007  
*Fergali-* After 2nd IVF and moving to Lister and starting a 3rd IVF Jan 

If anyone else wants to have a go please do let me know. I have removed quite a few from the list that have not posted for a long time. If I have removed your and you are lurking or would like to be included again please let me know- thanks Julie ​


----------



## Cheery (May 2, 2005)

Just popped in to see how our EBW was going? Hope you're doing well honey and can't wait to see pics of your new precious bundle!!

Hello and   to all you lovely Hammie ladies,

Cheery x


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Thought this might be of interest to you .................   

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=125103.0

B xxxx :-


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks BJ 2007! this is so exciting!! EBW, you did so well! 
Future Mummy


----------



## Ali M 7482 (Feb 26, 2007)

EBW - massive congrats to you and DP!!!!!  So excited for you and can't wait to see some photos of Kate (what a gorgeous name btw).

Julie-Ann - thanks for keeping the Hall of Fame going!  if you get the chance you could add that my EDD is 30 July.

Bobbi - welcome to the board!  Hope everything goes well for you.  Just wanted to say that if I were you I would check with your PCT rather than HH - would hate to see you lose your free NHS go if you were told the wrong info by the PCT.  There is also a risk that if you have private treatment you may drop down the waiting list for NHS - so again that's something I would check.

Nicky - hi there!  good to hear from you.  If you're starting your cycle in Feb that's really not that far away now!!!  Fingers crossed that this will be your time.  Glad to hear you had a good holiday and hope you will be nice and relaxed before the rollercoaster begins...  On returning the meds - I have never tried to do this but I guess it might be quite difficult?  they wouldn't then be able to sell them on to anyone else because they wouldn't be able to guarantee that you had stored it in the right conditions.  Might be easier with something like Buserelin than it would be with the gonal-F.  Thanks for asking re my beans, btw - am just coming up to 12 weeks this Wednesday, and all seems ok so far, but I haven't had my 12 week scan yet as the earliest they can fit me in is next Friday.  I don't feel very pregnant so would like the reassurance of seeing something in a scan - sometimes I worry that I've made the whole thing up and there's nothing in there!

Lots of love to all
Ali
x


----------



## yellowrose (May 22, 2007)

EBW - congratulations on the safe arrival of Kate. So happy for you.

Bobbi - welcome! I would check with your PCT direct as I was misinformed by HH. I was told I would lose an NHS cycle for every private one but only found out recently this is not the case. Would have had a private cycle sooner. Generally HH are very good but do question everything as they do get things wrong sometimes!

Ali - Good luck for the 12 week scan. I am sure it will seem very real then. Do you have a bump with the 2 beans in there?? As with the meds, I don't need to return them as I can use them. I am going to contact the PCT and see if they can reimburse me as I am saving them money by using my own meds for the NHS cycle!! Another example of HH funding department not informing me of things quick enough. 

Hope everyone else well.
Nicky x


----------



## pooks (Aug 4, 2006)

Just popped on to give a BIG CONGRATS to EBW and DP on the safe arrival of Kate. I hope you are recovering well...

Love Pooks xx


----------



## Fergux (May 3, 2007)

HURRAY HURRAY   

CONGRATS EBW ON THE BIRTH OF KATE


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS EBW! 


I don't post here anymore but a big hello to

Poogie, Yellowrose, future mummy, Julie Ann, Pooks, Miela, Fergali 
I think I remember you all from previous times - hoping you are are all well 

AF arrived today so will be starting my third ivf, only this time I'm going aboard.


odettexx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi odette! nice to hear from you! good luck for your next treatment in Barcelona!
Keep in touch!
Future Mummy


----------



## Baileybird (Feb 17, 2007)

Hello
Just popped by to say huge congratulations to EBW. Well done, so so happy for you!!
I know I shouldn't be here as I am now an ARGC girl but I feel much more a Hammy and I always check in to see how you're all doing. I started stimming 6 days ago and it's a very different experience there...
Hope all goes perfectly for your 12 week scan Ali.
Good luck everyone
x


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

HI SARAH, NICE TO HEAR FROM YOU. I'D LIKE YOU TO KEEP POSTING HERE THOUGH, AS AN "OLD " HAMMY! 
BEST OF LUCK TO YOU AT THE ARGC! 
FUTURE MUMMY


----------



## hush (Dec 3, 2007)

Hello girls....

CONGRATULATIONS EBW and DH...... wow  it must be a great feeling to hold Kate....... lots of hugs ur way... hope mother and baby r doing well    

Well I have good news too ...
Had the scan yesterday
My baby is bit bigger and corresponding to 8 weeks...with a strong heart beat...... plz stay with me ..... baby......
so have been discharged from HH......

I am happy and relieved.,..... i hope and pray my miracle stays with u....

sorry cudnt post earlier as i got the terrible flu yesterday and sneezing all day..... and got a fever today...... i really hope it doesnt harm my baby......

Nicky good luck for ur cycle in Feb....  giving u lots of      

Bobbi.... U were asking abt doing a private cycle before ur NHS one..... welll u can.
I am in Hounslow PCT and we only get 1 free.
Well my free one was in May/June 2007.... and in Jan 2007 me and DH thought we shud go for a private one first, so when we asked the admin at HH, they said that i wud be able to start the private one in Feb 2007 and that there was not enuff gap if that one wudnt have worked for me and to have a 2 month break before having my free cycle, if my private didnt work....

So the HH ppl told me not to waste my free cycle... and to have a private one after the free one, of it didnt work.....

and of course that was the smart thing to do....

so, what i am saying is that if u have not been given a date for the free IVF yet and r on the waiting list, u can have the private one anytime..... but if by the private IVF u become pregnant (hopefully) then u r not entitled to that free cycle on the NHS as u have a child now.....
Is by chance the pvt one does not work then the free one is always there for u.....

I hope i have not confused u and it helps u make a decision..... but plz do ask the HH ppl they r helpful.....

Hope all u girls r doing well... will come back later as have water coming from my eyes.......

xxxx
Hush


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hush, wonderful! thanks god for that! knew the greek lady was just being her usual pessimistic!
as for the flu , I don't think it harms your baby at all. It is a tough cookie! and so are you! 
Future Mummy


----------



## marie#1 (Nov 20, 2007)

Hush- WONDERFUL news!!!!! I'm so happy that things worked out for you.  

I'm back from a scan and blood test. HH called me in b/c I'm not reacting to the FSH. I'm on the lowest dose at the moment b/c of PCOS. They will call me this pm with the new dosage. Has anyone else had this? I'm curious to know if this will delay my EC, I'm assuming it will?

xx


----------



## hush (Dec 3, 2007)

Marie, FM...... Thank u so much......

The greek dr didnt do the scan this time, it was the sweet Indian sonographer...... 

the duration of taking the FSH injection varies....i have PCOS too......... even i started at the low dose and was gradually incraesed....they called me evry evening of the scan to tell the new dose........... i think i started at 50 U or was it 100  and by day 16 of it i was on 225 U.......... they r afraid of over stimulation........ and the EC will be on time according to ur response....... teh size of the follicles..... so dont worry...... 

love to all...
Hush


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

EBW - congratulations on the safe arrival of Kate 

Pooks - not long to go now!

It might not be too long before I'm joining you girls again as we are thinking about doing a FERC in a few months time!

love to you all
Scooter


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Scooter! nice to hear from you
Future Mummy


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

hey All

Hope your all well, still banned from using PC just sneaked in to congratulation EBW  
looking forward to seeing pictures of Kate too.

Hush - Glad everythings going well for you! you've been through a lot but as FM says hang in there baby seems tough.

Ali M - hope your beanies are doing well too.

Well two more of my nearest and dearest friends have announced their pregnant .. one IVF somehere in Essex and one natural.

Hope all you past and presents hammies are well, I have had my 6 minute co-ordination appt (what a waste of time)

Have hammersmith stopped checking FSH on day 2? I was told they had and find it surprising given that its considered a 'success ' factor...

Tots


----------



## hush (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks Tots..... wishing u every success...

Bobbi.......  i think it wud be best to wait for the NHS cycle first....... is not that far.......
The Q u asked abt if u have a pvt cycle and miscarry then u r still entitled to the free cycle, coz a single living child is what stops one having a free cycle.......  

I hope u have ur HSG very soon..... i had mine at HH too and i must say they were very thorough and spent a long doing it till they were statisfied of seeing the spillage and getting really good pics.....

all the best
Hush


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Totyu,

I think the coordination , when it is not the first time, can be done by phone, although personnally I would still go there togive them the forms .But agree , it is a waste of time.
If the first time you had a good FSH then theydon't bother taking it again . They did the same to me last time and I am 41!!!! apparently no need.mind you I got 7 eggs. but were they good quality? they did not do the oestrogens levels either , nor the AMH test.
They did not even take my oestrogens levels at my first D/R scan!
Good luck for your treatment!
Future Mummy


----------



## Fergux (May 3, 2007)

nope they don't bother with the FSH on day 2. if you are doing short protocol then you literally just start.
They do the tests elsewhere... not really sure why HH don't do the tests anymore, presume they found there was no link to success rates, although FSH levels are known to impact on success.

confusing....


----------



## Ali M 7482 (Feb 26, 2007)

Hello all

Wow!  I go away for a couple of days and there's a flurry of activity.

Nicky: tbh I don't really have a bump but I do have a vast layer of fat over my tummy.  It looks like I've eaten too many pies at Christmas!  But I can't fit in to my normal clothes any more - had to ditch my jeans around week 8, and since then have been getting by on a couple of skirts which have always been too big for me before now, and some stretchy trousers.

Pooks: hey!  not long to go now... how are you feeling?

Sarah:  once a Hammie, always a Hammie!  Like FM says, please stay on here!  I have occasionaly ventured on to other boards but I always drop off them after a while as it just doesn't feel right.  Hope all is going ok at ARGC - are they as intensive as people say?

Hush:  that's brilliant news!  am so happy for you that your little bean has settled in.

Tots:  they did do my day 2 FSH levels when I had my cycle back in Oct/Nov.  I was doing long protocol.  However, I don't know if they repeat it prior to every cycle.  I don't know how things would work if they don't have this information - they increased my dosage of Gonal F because my FSH results came back high - how would they know to do this if they don't do the test??

Love to all,
Ali
x


----------



## rafs (Jan 26, 2007)

Congratulations Jo!!! welcome Kate.  
Super thrilled for you and DP.     

sending you lots of love xxx

Hello everyone.  hope everyone is well.  Sorry no personals right now - have been under the weather the last few weeks. I was sick during my Christmas break and still trying to shake it off.  I've had bronchitis, and still  have respiratory infection - not good!!!! :-(  on the mend now but still feeling very tired. 

sending everyone lots of love and have a good weekend.  

Rafs xxxx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Rafs,I hope you feel better soon!  
Future Mummy


----------



## hush (Dec 3, 2007)

Hello ladies...

Hope u all r doing well...

EBW... hope u r settling in with Kate......

rafs..... hope u feeling better....

i have the bug too......real bad bronchitis and sinusitis.......have been worried abt my beanie too....... 

just in a terrible state..... and cant take any antibiotics.....

take care all
Hush


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hush, I thought you could take penicillin and another one ( can't remember the name) if you are allergic to penicillin? That's what my GP said anyway. Maybe you should ask GP or maybe you asked already? in France , they give antiobiotics to all pregnant women with infections such as yours. 
Future Mummy


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi !

Called myFrench clinic this morning and spoke to surgeon . As I got my AF on sat, I would be day14 on day of lap and dye , and although possible he prefers first part of cycle, so we decided I am having it instead 19th Feb. So will enter clinic on Monday 18th and leave on 20th and will stay at my parents place for week. Will see surgeon again on Monday 25, discusss results and remove stitches, and if all well , coming back the next day to London. It is better this way , although I was prepared for end next week, as I feel my body is still not 100% recovered from IVF and it will be day 10 or 11 of cycle when I do it, so apparently better .
So now I can book my plane , and reorganise myself. It isa good thing I have quite a few days left of hols from last year! Can't get a sick note as having it done abroad. Also it will be nice to spend some time with my mum and dad. 
Hope everyone is fine,
Future Mummy


----------



## Doodlebug (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi everyone,

have been a member of the site for a while but havent posted for a while as nothing has been happening just appointments and tests etc. 

however 

Today hammersmith hosp called me to say that I can start my treatment - so I start on the 7th February - seems like I have been waiting for this for such a long time  - Finally It's really happening !! - feel stressed - but kinda pleased that we can finally get on and do something - instead of just waiting !!!!!! 

Feel crap today coz my friend just had a little baby girl (their third) which is a good thing of course !- but must admit had a little cry when i got home from work !  feel bad for feeling sorry for myself now ! - can't win !!

Anyway just though i'd say hi to all those having treatment at hammersmith too  and say GOOOOOODDD LUCK to you all 

hugz  


doodlebug xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

doodlebug, great news! in 2 weeks youstart treatment! I wish you the best!    
Future Mummy


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Bobbi sorry I can'thelp hun but wanted to give you a  

Hush, how are you , hope you are feeling better  
Future Mummy


----------



## marie#1 (Nov 20, 2007)

Hello to everyone,
FM- bonne chance with everything in France. I'm sure you'll be well looked after over there.
Doodlebug- We can all relate to that feeling when one of your friends has a baby. A good cry always makes me feel a little better.

bobbi3- My AF usually lasts 3 dys and I've had some strange discharge in the past. I would wait and see what happens next month and if it's the same and you're worried go and see your GP.

I went for another scan today. Things are continuing to happen... slowly. I'm on day 14 of Gonal F and I've got 12 follicles between 10-14mm and one at 18mm. The Greek/not very gentle down there doctor said he thought my EC would happen maybe next Wed. I go back again on Fri for another scan. So another week of injections...sigh! I really can't complain as I haven't had that many side affects, apart from a very bloated stomach at the moment and losing my memory and thinking skills.
I hope everyone else is doing well.
xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Marie#1, actually with one 18, thenthe others may catch up by friday , you may end up withEC on Monday? nearly there!
Future Mummy


----------



## marie#1 (Nov 20, 2007)

I hope you're right FM.
It's been 4 wks of injections and emotionally I'm feeling it. But hopefully there will be light at the end of this long tunnel.
xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Marie#1 did they up your dosage? how much are you on at the moment?
Future Mummy


----------



## hush (Dec 3, 2007)

Hello.....

FM wishing u the best for ur lapro...... i will pray that all goes smooth...

Marie.... sounds good.....  ur follicle size r good..... wishing u the best....

I still have the bug and real bad nausea,  no food staying in.....
My GP wanted me to get admitted and did give me amoxicilling for the bug..... i only took a few when my mother in law found out and told me to stop the antibiotic.....
well am still vomitting everything out...... will see GP again tomro and i think most probably they will admit me in my local hospital..... that is one thing i didnt want.. to get admitted...... anyway... i do hope i get better and my baby stays well....

love and hugs to all
Hush


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hush, why did your MIL stop you taking the antibiotics ?, you should really take them ! if the GP and hosp docs believe you need it then you really do. I am sorry you have to go to hospital, but itis for the best isn't it, you probably are going to recover so much quicker by doing so. 
Lots of   and   to you!
Future Mummy


----------



## Ali M 7482 (Feb 26, 2007)

Hush, Rafs: poor you!  hope you both feel better soon.  Everyone I know has been ill since the new year!

Marie: Wow your follicle count sounds great!  Sounds like you are going to get loads of eggs from those - they are all at v decent sizes.  I am always amazed that people manage to produce so many eggs they actually get to choose their embies and have some frosties too!  I think slow growth is fine.  Mine was super quick and I've always wondered whether that might explain why I got so few eggs.  But I know what you mean re the injections - it seem so relentless doesn't it.  The day when you don't have to do any, just before EC, is bliss.

Bobbi: can't help with your issue I'm afraid, but as Marie says, if it happens again and you are worried, I would check it out.  I used to have all sorts of weird discharge, no two AF's were ever the same because of my endo!  

Doodlebug: 7th Feb is just round the corner!  Time will fly.  Best of luck with your treatment.

FM: how are you doing?  looking forward to your trip to France?  Booked your flights yet?

Love to all
Ali
x


----------



## marie#1 (Nov 20, 2007)

Ali M- thanks for your words of encouragement. I'm feeling mentally better today. My moods change from day to day.

FM- They uped my dose on dy6 from 112 to 150. They don't want to up it any more b/c of my PCOS.
I go for another scan tomorrow,  I'll keep you posted.

Hush- you poor thing. I hope you feel better soon. That nasty bug is still going around. I've got lots of people off work at the moment.

Mariexx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

well got my ticket for France. Oh la la!  
Going on a sunday , hosp the next day, op the next day, out the next day , rest the next day, hairdresser and pedicure manicure the next day, restaurant and party the next day ( with stitches) , rest the next day, cons , checkup and stitches out the next day, london the next day, work the next day. Following?  
I am tired just thinking of it!  
Future Mummy


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi ya folks  

Been taking a break from ff for a few days but wanted to touch base with all.

Jo- congrats on the arrival of Kate   Hope you enjoying every moment of motherhood and please do l let us know how you are doing and post a picture soon.

FM- Good luck for your op and it will be nice having your parents take care of you too  for a few days 

Marie- glad to hear all going well- good luck    

Hush- sorry to hear you've been so ill- take good care

Bobbi-sorry no thoughts on weird af but hope you get it sorted

doodlebug- not long now- good luck hun 

rafs- hope your feeling better!! We should have a coffee soon  

pooks- hope your doing well- have your little one arrived yet?

fergali -How are you getting on at the lister? Have you started?

tots- how are you doing? When are you starting your cycle? 

Scooter- hi! When are you thinking of doing your FERC?

Sarah- how are you getting on at ARGC? Have you had ec yet? Good luck    

odette- good to hear how your doing hun. Good luck for this one. Where are you going abroad?

Nicky - when do you start dr hun? Good luck   

Hi to anyone I've missed. I will update our hall of fame at the weekend so if anyone has any news regarding their treatment etc then please let me know. I'm just lying low until I start end of Feb time. Time seems to be really dragging but having discovered the great dinner deals on top table and theatre & meal deals on last minute . com I've been happy fining ways to stay busy.

Have a great weekend all

Julie xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Whizzing by and cant really catch up sorry.  Its a bit busy these days.  I have 1.5 hours before next visitor due and have to fit in a feed first.

Hush- re the anti bs- I had 5 lots in my pgy so please listen to your GP hon they are fine.

We are ok, we had a scare on Monday and were sent to A&E, Kate wasnt feeding properly and was floppy and her jaundice had got worse.  We were admitted for 2 nights and I was having to cup feed her and other feeds were through the tube in her nose.  She also needed phototherapy but only overnight.
There is a pic on my birth announcement thread I think if you want to see one of her at about 3 or 4 days.

Kate is feeding better now though we are stuck with bottles as I am on meds to try and bring in my milk (even the BF counsellor realised I was flogging a dead horse trying to feed Kate myself).  Feel a bit sad but hoping to express some for her when the meds kick in....maybe.

Unbelievable this little miracle came from a 1% chance of success acc to HH....so dont give up ladies!

Anyway have to go and change a nappy as that usually wakes her up in time for a feed...!

Havent heard from pooks or Miela yet as they are next inline.....

Catch you all soon


----------



## hush (Dec 3, 2007)

hello girls....

EBW- i do hope that Kate is feeling better, and her jaudice goes away....and that ur BF starts again....

i m ok, on AB, but my vomiting is real bad, i cant keep anything down..... am stricltly on fluids, but even that is coming up......
anyway i am sure it is a good sign....

love and hugs to all
hush


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

hush hope u r better soon!
have u tried ginger (biscuits,beer, crystallised, or the sweets you can get in Holland and barratt?)

kate seems better thanks and I managed to express 22 ml of breast milk for her last feed so am a happy bunny!


----------



## hush (Dec 3, 2007)

that is good to hear,

I saw the pic of Kate.... and she is gorgeous.....such an angel.....  lots of kisses to her

yes ginger did help me initially but not anymore....

xxx
Hush


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Girls,

EBW, nice to hear from you. Saw the picture of Kate too and she is beautiful! wonderful that you could express milk.
Take care,
Future Mummy


----------



## yellowrose (May 22, 2007)

Morning

Hope all are well.

EBW - Poor little Kate. Thinking of you. And as you say, proof that you can have a a baby even if the odds are stacked against you. So hope for us all!

Odette! Nice to hear from you. I remember you too. Good luck in Barcelona. 

Rafs - Hope you are now getting a bit better.

Marie - hope the scan went OK?

FM - wishing you all the best for France.

Hush - hope you get better soon.

Julie -Anne - hang in there, not long now.  

Ali - hope you and the beans are well.

Pooks - hope all is OK. 

Well, our ttc naturally hasn't worked! So officially now on my 1st ICSI cycle - start down-regulating 14th Feb. Just counting down the days now. Just want to get on with things. It's been a long wait. Doodlebug, looks like we'' be on cycles at the same time.

Hi to anyone I have missed.
Nicky xx


----------



## marie#1 (Nov 20, 2007)

Hi Girls,
I went for my scan yesterday and am ready for my EC on Monday!! I have 7 follicles that are the right length, possibly 9 by Monday. I had my last early morning injection today (yah!) and will have my late one tonight.
I am hoping and praying that there will be at least one succesful embryo made from all this. (We are using an extrememly low amount of frozen sperm, so really don't know what will happen.)
Fingers crossed!
xx


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Latest version any amendments let me know:  If you're lurking then do pop in and let us know how you're doing as we would love to hear how you're getting on and I can update the list 

*Our Hall of Fame! 26th January 2008  * 


*LADIES DR, STIMMING OR ON 2WW *

*marie#1 * -EC booked for1st ICSI on 28th Jan   ​
*LADIES NEXT UP FOR TREATMENT*  

*Doodlebug * - starting 1st IVF treatment 7th Feb 2008 
*Jenine -* Starting 2nd ICSI mid Jan- Short protocol- 
*Julie-Anne -* Going for 4th IVF 08 
*Totyu-* Starting 2nd IVF Feb 08 
*yellowrose (Nicky)-* Starting DR for 2nd cycle ICSI this time 14th Feb 08- 
*Jameson -* Looking to start 3rd ICSI 2nd cycle of ICSI around December / Jan 
*Mrsb2b -* looking to do 3rd IVF-FET in Jan 2008 
*bobbi3 * - Starting NHS treatment May 2008 
*JandJ -* appointment Feb and starting IVF/ICSI March- 
*Shania35 * Hoping to do 2nd IVF early 2008 

NEXT STEPS & FOLLOW UPS  

*Rafs-* Taking a break and TTC naturally   
*candistar1*- Taking a break after 1st ICSI Oct and looking to do tx again in early 2008 subject to finance   
*Future Mummy - * laparoscopy and dye booked in France Feb after 3rd IVF. Looking to move to Lister   

*MUMMIES TO BE*  

*Hush*-  from FET Dec07 - scan booked 31st Dec Monday.  
*Olly - Good Luck Everyone -*  end of Oct after 2nd IVF   
*alim7482 (Ali)- *  21st Nov 07 after for 1st IVF   Twins!
*Angie -*  Aug from TTC naturally for now after 1st IVF    
*Miela -*  30th of May after ICSI  
*Pooks -*  18th of May 3rd IVF EDD is 25 January 08. 
*Bilba - *  25th April 02.01.08  

*HH MUMMIES * 

*EBW1969 (Jo) * - Mummy to Kate born 14th January 08. 
*Lisax -* Mummy to Leyla born on 12th December 07 
*RR-* Mummy to Daisy born Dec 2007  
*Rooth -* Mummy to girl born the 9th of Oct 07  
*Smileylogo (Emma) * Mummy to Jessica May born 4th Oct 07- 
*Midlands Lass -* Mummy to twins Finlay Euan (5lb 14) and Imogen Charlotte (6lb 5) born 21st September 07   
*Britgirl- * ]BFP(Naturally) Jan 07- mummy to a girl arrived Sept 07 
*Ants2 * - natural - BFP- mummy to Elliot Lawrence born 2 July 07 81b 12 
*Helen (Mrs GG) * - mummy to Alec Joseph John. 23rd May 07. 8lb 4oz 
*Macca * - mummy to- Flynn Thomas born 25th Mar 07 
*Scooter * - mummy to Thomas Paul Watson born on 24th March 07 (8b 4oz) 
*ThackM (Michelle) * - mummy to Matthew James born 20th March 2007 
*Cheery -* mummy to William, born 17 May 06 
*Woo (Wendy)* - mummy to Luke Michael English born 31 July 06 (8lb 2oz)  
*Shamrock -* mummy to Edward born 5 October 
*Vicky -* mummy to Sam born 8 October 
*Betty M * - mummy to Zac born 20 October 
*Nicolah -* mummy to a little girl born 14 December after natural 
*Clairol * - mummy to Austin James Ashby born 16 February 2007 

*Last updates of HH Girls who have not recently posted- love to hear how you are doing *

*Doodlebug -* consultation 1st Aug for ICSI - Do you have a date for your tx  
*Carrie P -* Was planning to do a cycle sep- Any news?
*Wannabemum07 (Caroline) * - Follow up with consultant Oct after 2nd IVF Aug- looking to go again soon 
*Chrisx- * Following up after after 2nd ICSI cycle sept-  

*HH Girls who have Moved to other Clinics- GoodLuck*

*loubeedood-* Doing tx at ARGC- Good luck  
*Poogie -* After IVF Aug/Sept moved to ACU   
*Odette -* going for 3rd IVF- at IVI Barcelona 2008 
*sarah2007*- Doing monitored cycle at ARGC-Dec 2007  
*Fergali-* After 2nd IVF and moving to Lister and starting a 3rd IVF Jan 

If anyone else wants to have a go please do let me know. I have removed quite a few from the list that have not posted for a long time. If I have removed your and you are lurking or would like to be included again please let me know- thanks Julie ​


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi all,

Marie- good luck for Monday    

Ali- hope your scan went well   

Hi to all

Julie xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Marie, this is fantastic, I thought you might be ready on Friday, and as they don't do EC on a sunday you even have an extra day to get even more follies. Lots of   for Monday. 
Future Mummy


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

whizzing by

a new hh arrival at http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=126489.0


----------



## Shania35 (Nov 23, 2007)

Hello girls, hope you're all well.  Having failed my 1st IVF in November i'm starting my 1st ICSI end of Feb.  I havn't been back to HH for a while but I hear they're now doing Acupuncture onsite around the key IVF days.  Do any of you have more info?  eg how much it costs and how to book it?  I tried emailing the acupunturist directly but got zero reply!!
Thanks a million
Shania


----------



## Doodlebug (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi everyone.

I'm starting my first cycle of IVF (start injections on the 7th Feb) I just wanted to ask a couple of question's & wondered if you could help. I'm sure they are stupid questions - but thought i'd better check.

1) can you still take headache tablets (seem to live on them at the moment) is it still ok to take them during your cycle??

2) is it safe to go on the sunbed ?? (sorry I knows thats a useless thing to ask  -  but getting a tan makes me feel better expecially as we havent booked a holiday yet !!)

3) where is the best place to inject - iv'e been told to inject into stomach (below belly button line) bum or thigh !! - just wondering what's best and the least painfull !

thanks

doodlebug xxx

goodluck to everyone else also starting treatment xx fingers crossed that 2008 is our special year.


----------



## Ali M 7482 (Feb 26, 2007)

Marie - how exciting!  hope all goes well - let us know how many eggs you get and sending lots of fert and div vibes your way    

Hi Julie - hope you had a good weekend and thanks again for the hall of fame update.  The scan went well thanks - all present and correct, low risk nuchal test, and it's amazing to see two little babies wriggling around.  I can't believe I can't feel them tbh, it looked like one of them was tap dancing while the other had hiccups!  Back in 3 weeks for another scan at the 16 week mark...

Nicky - seems like such a short time ago that I was in exactly the same position as you.  TTC naturally didn't work for us either, and although part of me was very disappointed, I also felt v pleased to be starting treatment as I knew really that there was no point us carrying on without help.  Hope it works out for you.  Thanks for asking re the beans btw - we saw them on Friday and they are no longer beans but little alien babies!

Love to all
Ali
x


----------



## hush (Dec 3, 2007)

Marie- Good luck for today...... hope all goes well....thinking of u

Hush


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls,

Ali, great news! you must be so much more relax.

Hush, how is it going?  

Bobbi, look at it this way, it might be your best month to have treatment!  

Marie how are you? hope all went well!

Doodlebug: docs only advise on paracetamol being safe. No sunbed as it gets affected by drugs and you skin can burn easily and even develop a rash! stick to fake tan if you must ( that's what I do!  ), besides sunbed is so bad for skin in general!( personal opinion sorry!  )
You can inject tummy or thighs . Don't recomend bum as difficult to access compared to other areas. therefore more difficult to inject. Bum is usually the place to inject the intra muscular ones such as gestone. I inject the D/r and stimm drugs in thighs.
Good luck with treatment!

Future Mummy


----------



## Ali M 7482 (Feb 26, 2007)

Doodlebug - I agree with FM - either thighs or tummy will prob work best.  I tried both and ended up with a rota system - I bruised a bit, specially with the buserelin, so took it in turns with the thighs and tummy.  On balance I think tummy didn't sting so much, but that is probably because I have way more fat on my tummy than my thighs (I am a classic "apple" shape!).

Love
Ali


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Congratulations Pooks on the birth of your son, I hope everything is going well   

Love
Scooter


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

yes, Pooks, congratulations! 

Shania, I can't remember the name of accu at HH or tel but if you call their Harley street number ( HH has consultation rooms and nurse rooms there, even an ultrasound), they should give you the tel and name. or even send you the brochure. ( they have brochures in waiting room)
Ask to speak to the nurse Kirsten , she is so nice: 0207 0341300. 92 harley street

Future Mummy

*edited by Mod ~ please PM for contact email address


----------



## Shania35 (Nov 23, 2007)

Thanks FM.  You're the best. Good luck for your treatment in France.  If this ICSI doesn't work, I may well follow you to the Lister.
Take care
Shania
x


----------



## Doodlebug (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi everyone 

thanks so much for your advise on my questions (have started fake tan already - your right better to be safe than sorry !)

as for the injections - think i will take your advise and alternate between tummy and thighs - will start with tummy on the 7th feb - AHHHHH.

thank you again 

doodlebug xxx


----------



## marie#1 (Nov 20, 2007)

hi girls,
Well things didn't go as well as I had hoped yesterday. The procedure went fine, so not as bad as I was thinking. 
But they only got 4 eggs. I was shocked and pretty devastated as I had alot more follicles. I was so upset after the procedure b/c I thought that was it. We were VERY worried about having to rely on DH frozen sperm and then to find out my egg count. 

Anyways, I called the embryologist today and she said that they injected all 4 eggs and that we have 2 embryos! 

So tomorrow I go for the ET. They will tell me more at the apt about the quality of them but she said that both would be implanted. 

I feel a bit better than I did yesterday but still feel very anxious about the quality. 
The hormone injections and EC has been a walk in the park compared to this waiting for unknown.

I'll keep you posted.

shania- I'm having acupuncture done tomorrow right after my ET in the same room. Phone 0208 383 8167 at HH. 

xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Marie, I am glad the ec went well hun. Sorry you feel disappointed with the results, but now you know you have 2 good ones , I think that's great, as that's the main thing. frozen embies are a plus but not often possible. ET will be a breeze and then off you go to 2 WW. lots of


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

want to help ff?

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=126832.0


----------



## yellowrose (May 22, 2007)

Hi All

Just a quick whizz by:

Marie - good luck for ET tomorrow. At least you have 2 embryos, so sending you lots of sticky vibes. I was lucky to have had 9 eggs collected on my first IVF but we only got 3 embryos out of them. So having lots of eggs does not always mean very much. But I can certainly understand your worries. Stay positive.    Are you taking time off for your 2ww?

Doodlebug - you have probably made your decision regarding injection sites, but from my point of view, tummy was easier and less bruising. I got horrible bruises in my legs despite having plenty of padding there!! 

Pooks - congratulations!

Bobbi - I was also worried about the HSG and TTC naturally, as I think I knew I was going to ovulate around the same time. But best to get the test out of the way. They told me sometimes they see natural BFPs after HSG as it can sometimes clear the tubes if there are minor obstacles there. So you never know...

As for me, just counting down until I can start down-regulating.

Nicky


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Just popping in to say:

Congratulations to EBW and Pooks!

Marie - good luck for tomorrow's transfer. My youngest was the result of a crop of 4 eggs which went to 2 embryos. It really does only take one.

Love to all
Betty


----------



## angel1980 (Aug 29, 2007)

Morning girls. I am new to this site. Quick info bout myself-
We have been trying to conceive for almost 6 yrs. We had our 1st icsi cycle last yr, nhs funded at the hammersmith hospital. I fell pregnant with twins , however miscarried baby A at 6 weeks (naturally) then baby B's heart beat stopped at 8/9 weeks.Had an erpc 10.01.08. Still bleeding and have infection. mmmmmmmmmm great.
We wil have to go private for our next cycle as only get one go on nhs. Just wondered if any one had good/bad vibes bout any particular cons. Reccomendations ect. I didn't get on with *one consultant-he was very rough and had no sympathy.Made my spine crawl!! xx

*edited by Mod ~ removed consultants name


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Just a gentle reminder to all....please be cautious when mentioning consultants/nursing staff by name as we do have many clinics/consultants view these boards and wouldn't want FF to be accused of libel.

Thank you 
Natasha


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi all, Minxy , i agree with youthat one should be careful about giving names as info about that person has to be exact , but I have at times let my frustration take the better of me an mention name at HH of docs thatwere either idiots , pessimistics , not caring or wrong. However facts were always given as they were and in that case, I feel that should the docs in questions ortheir colleagues view this board then maybe they can improve themselves or the service , as otherwise they will not improve. There are of course ways of complaining through proper channels at HH but it takes a long time , their admin is very slow and sometimes it is not worth making a written complaint as it is not bad enough to be justified. 
Some of the docs I have had atHH were wonderful and the nurses even better, but my god some of them should think of maybe changing jobs ! I am actually hopingthat they read our notes attimes tosee how we feel , good or bad. I hope you don't mind by sayingthis , but I feel this thread which helps me so much , can also help HH! in a way  
Future Mummy


----------



## Ali M 7482 (Feb 26, 2007)

only got time for a quickie today.

Marie- I know exactly how you feel - it could have been me writing that post a few months ago!  From my EC they only managed to get 3 eggs, of which only 2 fertilised, and I was gutted that I had had such a poor response.  I cried all the way home after the sedation had worn off - I'd really been hoping that there might be something to freeze, or at least that the embryologist would be able to select the two best embryos.  But to my total amazement, the 2 which fertilised are the same 2 which have now turned into 14 week twin fetuses - so hope that gives you some reassurance.  Fingers crossed for your ET.

Lots of love to all you HH laydeez.
Ali
x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

future mummy said:


> Hi all, Minxy , i agree with youthat one should be careful about giving names as info about that person has to be exact , but I have at times let my frustration take the better of me an mention name at HH of docs thatwere either idiots , pessimistics , not caring or wrong. However facts were always given as they were and in that case, I feel that should the docs in questions ortheir colleagues view this board then maybe they can improve themselves or the service , as otherwise they will not improve. There are of course ways of complaining through proper channels at HH but it takes a long time , their admin is very slow and sometimes it is not worth making a written complaint as it is not bad enough to be justified.
> Some of the docs I have had atHH were wonderful and the nurses even better, but my god some of them should think of maybe changing jobs ! I am actually hopingthat they read our notes attimes tosee how we feel , good or bad. I hope you don't mind by sayingthis , but I feel this thread which helps me so much , can also help HH! in a way
> Future Mummy


I completely agree with you but all I was/am asking is that we are all cautious....we wouldn't want FF to come under fire because of some possible libelous comments, however true we may feel they are....sad but true I'm afraid.

N x


----------



## marie#1 (Nov 20, 2007)

Hello girls,
Well I've been successfully implanted with 2 embryos!!! I'm feeling so much more optimistic than I was after EC. I am so happy and grateful to have gotten this far with the treatment. (I like how they give you a picture of the embryos after the transfer-very cool!)

I must say, I've had nothing but really caring doctors and nurses throughout this whole experience at HH. I could not fault them in any way. But saying that, I have mostly dealt with Anna (pregnant doc) throughout most of it. She's so lovely.

Thank you for all your words of encouragement. Now I must wait!
xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

marie, well done hun! off you go tothe 2ww thread!  
you got the best doc actually, Anna she is excellent.Was just thinking if I was to decide for a last go at HH instead of lister, I would not have Anna to look after me as she would be on pregnancy leave ( she is the one doing all my EC and ET as asked by lavery ) as I have a difficult left ovary. Who would do the job?pessimistic? or maybe the newish one, blondie. Hum, maybe I will take this into consideration too when I make that final decision. 
As for the idiots ones I mentionned in earlier post, I think one was asked to leave and 2 left on their own! last summer


----------



## JandJ (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi Everyone

Just a quick note to wish you all luck and also to let you know that I went in for my transvaginal ultrasound today and everything went well the lovely lady that did it made me feel so comfortable as I was dreading this I get very very uptight about having to let ppl into my space but I know this is the only way for us to hopefully achieve our much wanted baby.
She said all looked good although have no idea how to read the report she gave me which I have to take in next wk for our co-ordination appt. I am now finally starting to feel excited about everything. does anyone know what obvious adnexa ranhenuly or panhenuly means? I think it means a clear vision of my uterus but not sure.

J x


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

Hello

Pooks congratulations! EBW hope both you and kate are doing well.

Wizzing by with an update...downregging from the 17th Feb. .. I noticed a couple of us down regging around then.

Off on a conference next week and then a weekend away so wish everyone lots of luck...still limited access to pc.

Tots


----------



## JandJ (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi

Incase any of you are reading my previous post I looked it up on the net it just says that it means enterance to the uterus so nothing for me to worry about.

J
x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

lol i was trying to find out!  why cant they write in english?!


----------



## JandJ (Jan 10, 2008)

Well she did say in there nothing to worry about here all is normal and she even turned the screen around to show me so that must be a good thing so all went well must just be some lingo stuff they write hahaha....
Well at least I hope it is and I dont have anything to worry about....hmmmmmm

Thanks tho EBW x


----------



## hush (Dec 3, 2007)

Hello dear friends......

Hope u all r well.

Bobbi- good to hear that ur HSG is over and hopefully all will be good news.... best wishes.
Marie- good luck on the tww. sending lots of sticky dusts ur way.....BFP all the way

good luck to all those who r downregging. I really wish that this is the cycle for u.....

EBW- how is Kate. Wish that u have settled in with her... kisses to her.
Future mummy, Tots, Angel, JandJ, Ali, Betty and  Nicky-  thinking of u all

I am sorry i havent wriiten for i while. I have been real sick. Nausea all day and vomit all food out.i cant get off the sofa.  I have tried so many remedies, but no use. hopefully a few weeks this will be over. 

more later, hugs to all
Hush


----------



## saffronL (Jan 26, 2008)

hi everyone,

DH and I are on the short protocol at the Hammersmith since 23 Jan (I am on the cycle buddies thread for Jan/Feb). A big   to everyone!

This question might be best answered by you guys: my EC is likely to be on Wednesday, hence ET on Friday. Does the hospital ever do a Saturday ET if a 3 day transfer is optimal?

cheers,
saffron

BTW: Anna looks lovely pregnant but how can she wear such high heels!


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Saffron, welcome, yes they can do EC on a sat if really needed. 
We all have always wondered how Anna coul wear those heals anytime!    I can't believe she can still wear them while 7 months pregnant ! and she walks quick too! She is such a nice person and an excellent doc. 
Future Mummy


----------



## saffronL (Jan 26, 2008)

thanks future mummy, you've put my mind at rest! 

so Anna is 7 months pregnant- it's such a neat little bump that I thought 4/5 months! 
I hope she does my EC as she has a better bedside manner than some 
cheers
saffron


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

actually she might be less than 7 months. Ithought she was 5 month beg of dec, anyway she is so tiny, already have a kid and is part of those disgustingly lucky women who look thin after pregnancy , before and during, I bet she will only really show on her 8th month and a half! 
Last ET I had with her did not feel anything, did not realise it was finished, the only discomfort was keeping the bladder closed!   Greek girl ( pessimistic) was supposed to do it, I asked Anna if she could do it, and Greeck girl was there watching! as it was her shift. Anna was supposed to take over later, so I was put on last on the list and still she came early so she could do it. However I think that as Dr Lavery had put a note that Anna was to do the Ec because of my left ovary being out of place! , it was easier to request the ET by her.
Future Mummy


----------



## saffronL (Jan 26, 2008)

future mummy: thanks for the info 

I have a feeling the Greek doctor will do my ET as she had done my cervical assessment; she should smile a little as she looks so glum 

It's the EC I'm anxious about as I only have 5 follies and I want ALL the eggs retrieved: is it true sometimes half the follies contain no eggs? 
If I'm lucky, perhaps Anna will do the EC 
cheers
saffron


----------



## marie#1 (Nov 20, 2007)

saffronL- I had asked Anna if she could do my ET when she did the 'test-run' at the beginning of tx. She was so lovely and said to ask for her on the day and that if she could she would. So, 5wks later, I did ask the receptionist upon arrival and she told me Anna wasn't working but was in clinic and she'd 'try' and pass the message on. Sure enough, Anna came up and did it. I was sooo happy, as she has a great bedside manner. I was REALLY impressed that she took the time out of her busy day to help me out. 
It doesn't hurt to ask!!
xx


----------



## saffronL (Jan 26, 2008)

marie#1: good luck on your  
I remember you had answered my question about Gonal F side effects when I started stimming 11 days ago. Now I'm a dab hand at jabbing myself 

I shall take your advice and request Anna; as they say "if you don't ask, you don't get!" 
take care,
saffron


----------



## angel1980 (Aug 29, 2007)

Im Sorry for mentioning the docs name. I didn't know it wasn't allowed. Sorry xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Saffron, even if Greeck ladie did cervical assessment does not mean she will do EC or ET as it depends on their shifts. But yes, ask for Anna, as Marie said, it might work!
Future Mummy


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

angel1980 said:


> Im Sorry for mentioning the docs name. I didn't know it wasn't allowed. Sorry xx


Hi

It's not that you can't mention names, you can, but if in mentioning their name it may be seen a libelous, we have to be careful, which is why I removed the name in your post.

Take care 
Natasha


----------



## saffronL (Jan 26, 2008)

hi everyone,

future mummy, marie#1: thanks for your advice guys 

I did ask for Anna to do my EC on Wednesday but apparently she has this week off- just my luck! 

They will call this afternoon to inform me of the time I must do the hcg injection- I'm nervous but excited too! 4 follies and one little one: lets hope there's an egg in each one  

take care,
saffron


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

lots and lots of   to you, you'll see you going to get gorgeous embies!  
Future Mummy


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I'll be locking this thread in a few minutes so please save any messages before posting otherwise you may lose them...

thanks
N x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home this way....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=127732.0

N x


----------

